# NRA-ιστάν



## Costas (Jun 27, 2009)

LOUISVILLE, Ky. — Ken Pagano, the pastor of the New Bethel Church here, (...) is inviting his congregation of 150 and others to wear or carry their firearms into the sanctuary to “celebrate our rights as Americans!” (...) “God and guns were part of the foundation of this country,” Mr. Pagano, 49, said Wednesday in the small brick Assembly of God church, where a large wooden cross hung over the altar and two American flags jutted from side walls. “I don’t see any contradiction in this. Not every Christian denomination is pacifist.”
(...)
“We have a very active agenda in all 50 states,” said Chris W. Cox, legislative director of the N.R.A., widely considered the country’s most powerful lobby. “We have right-to-carry laws in over 40 states; 20 years ago, it was in just six.” Of the 40 states with right-to-carry laws, 20 allow guns in churches.
(...)
Gun-control advocates say they feel increasingly ineffective, especially after a recent spate of high-profile shootings, including last month’s murder, inside a church in Kansas, of a doctor who performed late-term abortions.
(...)
The celebration will feature lessons in responsible gun ownership, Mr. Pagano said.
(...)
Mr. Pagano said the church’s insurance company, which he would not identify, had canceled the church’s policy for the day on Saturday and told him that it would cancel the policy for good at the end of the year. If he cannot find insurance for Saturday, people will not be allowed in openly carrying their guns.
(...)
“When someone from within the church tells me that being a Christian and having firearms are contradictions, that they’re incompatible with the Gospel — baloney,” [Mr. Pagano] said. “As soon as you start saying that it’s not something that Christians do, well, guns are just the foil. The issue now is the Gospel. So in a sense, it does become a crusade. Now the Gospel is at stake.”

Άρθρο της New York Times.

Υ.Γ. Μήπως το επώνυμο του κυρίου, Pagano, διαψεύδει τον ισχυρισμό του πως είναι Χριστιανός;...


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

Costas said:


> [...]
> Υ.Γ. Μήπως το επώνυμο του κυρίου, Pagano, διαψεύδει τον ισχυρισμό του πως είναι Χριστιανός;...


 
Καλή η παρατήρηση! Προσθέτω: ενώ οι απόψεις του είναι πέρα για πέρα χριστιανικές...
Ο ορισμός της οπισθοδρόμησης, αυτή η υπόθεση των όπλων. Αντί να προχωρήσουν, επιστρέφουν ολοταχώς προς το Φαρ Ουέστ. Μακάρι οι συγκεκριμένοι να προχωρούσαν λίγο πιο πίσω, τότε που οι ομοϊδεάτες τους δεν είχαν καν πατήσει πόδι στη νέα ήπειρο. Γαμώ την περιέργεια του Χριστόφορου Κολόμβου, σκέφτομαι όταν διαβάζω τέτοιες αθλιότητες. Άδικη γενίκευση, αλλά νισάφι πια με τους ανεγκέφαλους κοσμοκράτορες!
Και μια επισήμανση: the N.R.A., widely considered the country’s most powerful lobby.
όπως αναφέρεται και στη Wikipedia: The NRA is sometimes said to be the single most powerful lobbying organization in the United States.[4]


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2013)

Και τώρα η NRA είναι εξαγριωμένη με τον Τζιμ Κάρεϊ λόγω του _Cold Dead Hand_:
http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/0433b30576/cold-dead-hand-with-jim-carrey


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2013)

...
The Second Amendment Scoreboard






Looks like the Second Amendment is winning while we’re losing.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2013)

Για την ιστορία της έκφρασης *From my cold, dead hands*:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/From_my_cold,_dead_hands

Και σχετικό βιντεάκι με τον μακαρίτη:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ju4Gla2odw


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2013)

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/04/17/politics/senate-guns-vote/index.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 1, 2013)

*Kentucky boy, 5, accidentally shoots to death 2-year-old sister (LA Times)*

A 2-year-old Kentucky girl was accidentally killed by her 5-year-old brother who fired a rifle he had been given as a gift, officials said Wednesday.
[...]
The rifle used in the accident is a Crickett designed for children and sold under the slogan “My First Rifle,” according to the company's website. It is a smaller weapon designed for children and comes with a shoulder stock in child-like colors including pink and swirls.
[...]
It is legal in Kentucky to give a child a rifle as a gift, White [the coroner] said. Nor is it unusual for children to have rifles, often passed down from their parents, he said.
Earlier this month, Brandon Holt, 6, was accidentally shot to death by a 4-year-old playmate in New Jersey.

Τέτοια ατυχήματα δεν είναι σπάνια, φυσικά. Δεν έβαλα την είδηση γι' αυτό, όπως καταλαβαίνετε...


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2013)

Είναι πολύ κακό που μόλις τέλειωσα την ανάγνωση σκέφτηκα: ελπίζω μετά να πήρε το τουφέκι ο μπαμπάς του και να τίναξε τα μυαλά του στον αέρα; Αφού πρώτα σκότωσε την ηλίθια μάνα που του επέτρεψε να κάνει τέτοιο δώρο στο παιδί της;

Είναι κακό, ε;


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2013)

Aυτά τα ατυχήματα είναι της κατηγορίας φυσική επιλογή, το σκεπτικό δηλαδή των βραβείων Δαρβίνου..


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2013)

Άλλο ένα βήμα στη διαδικασία της φυσικής επιλογής. Οι κρετίνοι που αγοράζουν όπλα στα παιδιά τους πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι οι πρώτοι (μακάρι και οι μοναδικοί) που πεθαίνουν από αυτά.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2319514
Father thought text message from son, 13, saying 'I killed mom' was a joke and sent a reply which read: 'OK, just throw her in the grove. We'll take care of her later' before her body was found
Son Noah Crooks, 14, stands accused of murdering and attempting to sexually assault his mother, William’s wife, 37-year-old Gretchen Crooks in 2012
*She was the one who bought the .22 caliber Ruger as a present for Noah in 2010 when he was about 11 years old.*


.


----------



## bernardina (May 5, 2013)

stands accused of murdering and attempting to sexually assault his mother

Μ' αυτή τη σειρά;


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2013)

bernardina said:


> stands accused of murdering and attempting to sexually assault his mother
> 
> Μ' αυτή τη σειρά;


Ενώ η αντίστροφη σειρά θα ήταν φυσιολογικότερη;


----------



## bernardina (May 5, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ενώ η αντίστροφή σειρά θα ήταν φυσιολογικότερη;



Όχι, βέβαια. Απλώς θα ήταν στατιστικά πιο συνήθης.


----------



## SBE (May 5, 2013)

Από την άλλη βέβαια σκέφτομαι μήπως παραείμαστε αυστηροί με τους γονείς που παίρνουν όπλα στα παιδιά τους. Άμα μεγαλώνεις σε οικογένεια κτηνοτρόφων π.χ. που κάθε Πάσχα σφάζουν δεκάδες αρνιά (το ξέρω ότι δεν τα πυροβολούν) ή οικογένεια κυνηγετική, που κάθε Σαββατοκύριακό την εποχή του κυνηγιού τρέχουν στα βουνά για μπεκάτσες, σε ποιά ηλικία είσαι αρκετά μεγάλος ώστε να μάθεις τα εργαλεία της δουλειάς; Γιατί είναι περίεργο να θεωρούν οι γονείς ότι είναι χρήσιμη γνώση η σκοποβολή, όπως είναι π.χ. το πλέξιμο; Αυτοί που κάνουν σκοποβολή τους Ολυμπιακούς κι έιναι 20 χρονών, σε τι ηλικία αρχίσανε;


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2013)

Αφού ξεκαθάρισες ότι άλλο κτηνοτρόφος και άλλο κυνηγός από χόμπι, πάμε παρακάτω: Για μένα, το κυνήγι από χόμπι είναι αποκρουστική συνήθεια. Οι άνθρωποι που σκοτώνουν από χόμπι ζώα, και κατά συνέπεια διδάσκουν στα παιδιά τους αυτό το χόμπι, ανήκουν για μένα σε μια αποκρουστική κατηγορία ανθρώπων. Αλλά και πάλι, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν μιλάμε για ατύχημα που έγινε επειδή υπήρχε στο σπίτι ένα κυνηγετικό όπλο. Μιλάμε για "εγκληματική" (με όλων των ειδών τα εισαγωγικά, λόγω της ηλικίας του παιδιού) ενέργεια, με ένα όπλο που δεν βρέθηκε τυχαία στα χέρια του, αλλά είχε αγοραστεί για να το χρησιμοποιεί το συγκεκριμένο παιδί. Ε, πώς να το κάνουμε, δεν βρίσκω ελαφρυντικά για τους γονείς.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2013)

Another “Accidental” Shooting. Another Child Dead. Another State Claims, Wrongly, That No One Is at Fault.

In May, a 10-year-old Virginia girl named Margaret “Maggie” Hollifield was accidentally shot and killed at her home by an unnamed boy. While details of the incident were initially scarce, an official reporton the shooting is in, and it’s heartbreaking. As it turns out, Hollifield was shot by her 13-year-old brother, who had been fixing his shotgun in the family’s living room when it suddenly discharged. Though the boy had forgotten to remove a shell that was in the chamber, the report notes that he was normally very cautious with his gun—he had received it as a present from a relative after completing a hunters’ safety class—and concludes that there was no reason to bring charges against anyone involved, as it was obviously just a “tragic accident.”

Given my frequentharpingonthis subject, it will not surprise you to learn that I disagree with this conclusion. I don’t doubt that the brother was conscientious about gun safety. According to the report, he had even “corrected the father on handling the weapon on occasion.” But what that tells me is that the boy may have cared more about gun safety than his father did. And that’s the problem.

In Virginia you can’t drive until you’re 16, plus three months. You can’t drink until you’re 21. But for some reason you can own a basic shotgun at any age. That blows my mind. Anyone who has ever had or been a child knows that no matter how well-intentioned or cautious they may be, children are impulsive and scatterbrained. And so are some adults, sure, but the difference is that adults are supposed to know better. Kids aren’t. Kids are irresponsible because their brains and bodies haven’t fully developed yet. They lack the judgment, experience, and perspective that comes with age.

According to the Hollifield report, the boy’s father “stated that he trusted his son with the firearm and that his son was knowledgeable about maintenance and care of the firearm.” But no matter how responsible and knowledgeable your kids might seem, they’re still kids. They’re going to make mistakes and forget things because _that’s what kids do_. If you’re going to let your kid have a gun, then you can’t assume that they won’t do anything stupid with it. You have to assume that they _will_ do something stupid with it, and you have to do everything in your power to make sure they don’t. That means caring _more_ about gun safety than your kid does, not less.

Some readers have emailed me questioning why I’m fixating on accidental child shooting deaths, given how relatively rare they are. And they’re right. The absolute number of children who are killed in accidental shootings is low. But these incidents could almost all have been prevented if the parents or guardians in these cases had been more attentive. The primary purpose of a gun is to shoot small holes in things, and if a boy shoots a small hole in his sister because he forgot there was a shell in his shotgun’s chamber, it _is_ the fault of the parents. They were the ones who allowed him not only to have the gun, but to attempt to fix it, alone and unsupervised, in the freaking living room. An adult who gives a kid a gun needs to bear responsibility for what the kid does with it. Prosecuting the parents of the children in these incidents sends a clear message that society expects those parents to take care of their guns, and their children.
​


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2013)

Ουφ, νόμισα στην αρχή ότι θα έλεγε ότι πρέπει ο μικρός να πάει μέσα ισόβια (υπάρχουν στις ΗΠΑ ισοβίτες σ'αυτή την ηλικία, δυστυχώς).


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2013)

...
A Brief History of The United States of America - Michael Moore in _Bowling for Columbine





_


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2013)

(NYT)
*SAN ANTONIO — Angela L. Pena brought her family to the Alamo on Saturday. She also brought her black assault rifle, a .223-caliber LWRC M4, and had it strapped across her back. Her daughter brought her M&P rifle; her son-in-law carried his .308-caliber Remington R-25; and her 8-year-old grandson, Sebastian Gonzalez, had his Ruger 10/22 rifle.*

For tourists, it was a startling sight: men, women and children openly carrying loaded and unloaded shotguns, hunting rifles, AR-15s and AK-47s as if they were purses or backpacks. A young man in jeans ate a breakfast sandwich with his assault rifle resting behind his back. A rally speaker with his own assault rifle confronted and quizzed police officials about their views of the Second Amendment, and the officials calmly looked on.

Fathers and sons, husbands and wives, teenagers and retirees all had their guns out, as visitors to San Antonio came and went from the Alamo. Police officers monitored and filmed the rally from a building across the street.

Demonstrators were exercising a little-known privilege of Texas gun culture; Texas law allows people to walk down the street with an assault rifle, shotgun or other type of long gun. A state-issued license is required to carry a concealed handgun.

Gun advocates in Texas have started using their right to carry rifles publicly as part of a push to expand handgun laws. They want Texas to join several states that have allowed people licensed to carry concealed firearms to wear their weapons on their hips, unconcealed, if they wish.

Rally organizers and participants said they wanted to remind San Antonio that the carrying of rifles was not only legal but normal, and that the carrying of unconcealed weapons in public was no cause for alarm. But at the request of organizers, most at the rally stuck plastic straws or strips into the chambers of their rifles to show that though there might be bullets in the clip, there were none in the chamber.

Ms. Pena and her family, including Sebastian, had straws sticking out of their weapons.

Scott Gibbons had a pen in the chamber of his AR-15 rifle, which was strapped across his back as he stood next to his wife, Mandy. “Our children have been shooting guns since they were 8 and 9, and they’re now 28 and 29,” Ms. Gibbons said. “We want our grandchildren to also have that right.”


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2014)

*Top New York Post columnist Fredric Dicker calls Newtown shooting 'little convenient massacre'; Sandy Hook families demand apology*

*Dicker, who made the comment Monday on his WGDJ talk show, said that Gov. Cuomo was able to push anti-gun legislation after 'he had a little convenient massacre that went on in Newtown, Conn.' Families of those killed in the school shooting called for an apology from the gun enthusiast. 'There’s nothing ‘convenient’ about 26 lives being gunned down in an elementary school,' one relative said.*

The remark came while Dicker was discussing Gov. Cuomo’s State of the State address with political satirist Randy Credico. The subject turned to the governor’s SAFE Act gun-control legislation, passed in the wake of the Sandy Hook shooting.
“That was his anti-gun legislation, which he had promised not to do, but then he had a little convenient massacre that went on in Newtown, Conn., and all of a sudden there was an opportunity for him,” Dicker said.

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ient-massacre-article-1.1578598#ixzz2qMjQ4Ep6


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2014)

Όνομα και πράμα ο κύριος...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2014)

Costas said:


> Όνομα και πράμα ο κύριος...


Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2014)

*In Age of School Shootings, Lockdown Is the New Fire Drill*
By JACK HEALY
(ΝΥΤ)
At the whiff of a threat, a generation growing up in the shadow of Columbine and Sandy Hook is trained to snap off the lights, lock the doors and take refuge in corners and closets.


----------



## Costas (Mar 25, 2014)

*Amid Wave of Pro-Gun Legislation, Georgia Proposes Sweeping Law*
By HERBERT BUCHSBAUM
(NYT)
The new bill will allow gun owners to carry their weapons in airports and bars, as well as permit some staff members to carry firearms in schools. 
[Ίσα αρμενίζετε, ο γιαλός φταίει...]


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2014)

Να βγάλουμε ταξιδιωτική οδηγία.


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> Να βγάλουμε ταξιδιωτική οδηγία.



Έτοιμη, αμερικανιστί, κοντά σαράντα χρόνια τώρα και μάλιστα από συγκρότημα κάργα νότιο, αλλά δεν έπιασε. 
Close, but no cigar; only rogue shooters:

Saturday Night Special - Lynyrd Skynyrd






Oh, it's the Saturday Night Special
For twenty dollars you can buy yourself one too...

Well, hand guns are made for killin'
They ain't no good for nothin' else
And if you like to drink your whiskey
You might even shoot yourself

So why don't we dump 'em people
To the bottom of the sea
Before some ol' fool come around here
Wanna shoot either you or me

Mr. Saturday Night Special
Got a barrel that's blue and cold
Ain't good for nothin'
But put a man six feet in a hole


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2014)

Μοναδική αντίφαση:

Morgan is a fan of Arsenal F.C.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piers_Morgan

:)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2014)

Γιατί «αντίφαση»; Αφού το arsenal είναι στρατιωτικός όρος, οι δε κανονιέρηδες ένστολοι. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2014)

Άκουσα προσεκτικά τον αποχαιρετισμό του. Και ήμουν βέβαιος ότι κάποιος θα μου την έλεγε ότι το οπλοστάσιο είναι στρατιωτικό πριν γίνει οικογενειακό. Οπότε, κόντρα κι εγώ: Δεν υπάρχει φιλειρηνιστής που να μη θέλει, με μια κίνηση του χεριού, να εξαφανίσει όλα τα όπλα του κόσμου και να μείνουν ξεβράκωτοι όλοι οι στρατηγοί. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε το ρόλο του πολέμου και των όπλων στην ιστορική εξέλιξη και ονειρευόμαστε τη μέρα που οι διαφορές δεν θα λύνονται ανάλογα με το πόσο αίμα χύνεται. Κάθε οπλοστάσιο, όλα τα οπλοστάσια, είναι αντίφαση της ζωής.

(Εσύ με έκανες να απαντήσω σοβαρά. Δε φταίω εγώ..)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> Κάθε οπλοστάσιο, όλα τα οπλοστάσια, είναι αντίφαση της ζωής.


Αν ίσχυε αυτός ο συλλογισμός, τότε θα ήταν αντίφαση της ζωής και όλα τα είδη στο ζωικό βασίλειο που σκοτώνουν άτομα του δικού τους είδους.


----------



## Costas (Apr 21, 2014)

Chicago police face overwhelming gun crime as 45 people shot over weekend (The Guardian)


----------



## bernardina (May 6, 2014)

*NJ man shoots 11-year-old nephew dead while demonstrating laser sight on his forehead*

An 11-year-old New Jersey boy was shot dead over the weekend when his uncle was showing off a number of guns that he thought were unloaded, and pointed one with a laser sight at the child’s forehead.
The Pocono Record reported that State Police responded to reports of shots fired in a gated community in Delaware Township at around 5:35 p.m. on Saturday.
According to a police report, the 11-year-old child was visiting the home of his grandfather. The boy allegedly asked his uncle, 34-year-old Chad Olm, who lives in the basement, to see his gun collection.
Olm told police that he opened his security safe and began showing his weapons to the nephew, and his son, who was also present. He insisted that he did not keep the guns loaded.
After letting the boys handle three handguns — a .357 Magnum revolver, a .22 revolver and a 9 mm — he then pulled out a Glock 27 .40-caliber handgun that was equipped with a laser sight.
Olm stated that he did not check to see if there was a round in the chamber, but said that the handgun did not have a magazine in it. Olm said that he pointed the laser at the walls and ceiling. And then he pointed it at his nephew.
“Look, you have a red dot on your forehead,” Olm recalled one of the boys saying.
Olm said that when the nephew reached out for the gun, he pulled the trigger. A single bullet struck the child above the eye, causing him to start bleeding and fall over.
“It’s horribly tragic. The family is devastated,” Blooming Grove State Police station commander Lt. Chris Paris pointed out. “It goes to show that the safe handling of firearms is a must. The family has lost something that they can never replace.”
Police arrested Olm on charges of criminal homicide, recklessly endangering another person and endangering the welfare of children. He was being held at Pike County Correctional Facility in lieu of bail.
WNEP identified the boy as Hunter Pedersen, a fifth grader in the Wallenpaupack Area School District. Counselors were expected to be available to talk to students during Monday classes.

Via


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 6, 2014)

SBE said:


> Aυτά τα ατυχήματα είναι της κατηγορίας φυσική επιλογή, το σκεπτικό δηλαδή των βραβείων Δαρβίνου..


Δυστυχώς δεν είναι, διότι δεν σκοτώνονται οι ίδιοι, σκοτώνουν άλλους.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2014)

Αυτό το είδα και μου χάλασε τη μέρα, αλλά έχει δίκιο ο άνθρωπος. 

[video]http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2014/05/26/tsr-pkg-lah-california-victim-dad.cnn.html[/video]


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2014)

Από τον καιρό που ο John Oliver ήταν ακόμα στο Daily Show with Jon Stewart.

*John Oliver Investigates Gun Control in Australia* 

Σε τρία βιντεάκια:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pOiOhxujsE 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYbY45rHj8w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVuspKSjfgA

Και οι πληροφορίες:
*Gun Politics in Australia*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_politics_in_Australia


----------



## Costas (Jul 6, 2014)

Εθνική επέτειος:
US Fourth of July weekend marred by spate of gun violence (Guardian)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2014)

Φαίνεται πως υπάρχει θεία δίκη τελικά.
Shocking moment nine-year-old US girl accidentally shot dead her gun instructor with an Uzi after he told her to go 'full auto'


----------



## bernardina (Aug 27, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Φαίνεται πως υπάρχει θεία δίκη τελικά.
> Shocking moment nine-year-old US girl accidentally shot dead her gun instructor with an Uzi after he told her to go 'full auto'


Η θεία δίκη θα ήταν πιο δίκαιη αν έτρωγαν καμιά ξώφαλτση και οι γονείς της μικρής, που έκριναν σκόπιμο να κάνουν στάση σε ένα μέρος ονόματι.... burgers and bullets καθ' οδόν προς τις διακοπές τους. Και καλά ο ινστράκτορ, έβγαζε το ψωμί του. What's THEIR excuse?


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2014)

Και ο δάσκαλος καλά να πάθει, που νομίζει ότι η δουλειά του είναι να εκπαιδεύει εννιάχρονα παιδιά στο Ούζι. Οι γονείς είναι εγκληματίες, αλλά ο δάσκαλος έπρεπε να πει "Συγγνώμη, όταν κάποιος δεν είναι σε νόμιμη ηλικία για να αγοράσει Ούζι, δεν μπορώ να τον εκπαιδεύσω".


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2014)

Μάλλον θα έχανε τη δουλειά του, ο καψερός...

Today's Editorials (ΝΥΤ)
Voter ID on Trial in Texas
By THE EDITORIAL BOARD

An absurdly strict law that accepts as proof of identity a concealed-weapon permit but not a student identification card is being challenged in court.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2014)

Όταν η ζωή αντιγράφει τον κινηματογράφο, και συγκεκριμένα το Runaway Jury.
Δύο χρόνια μετά το Σάντι Χουκ, oικογένειες θυμάτων σφαγής σε σχολείο μηνύουν τον κατασκευαστή του όπλου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2014)

Θα αντιγράψει η ζωή και το χάπι εντ της ταινίας; 

Θα είναι πάντως μια δίκη που θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να παρακολουθήσουμε από κοντά. Keep us posted.


----------



## Costas (Dec 21, 2014)

Μετά τη δολοφονία των δύο αστυνομικών στη Νέα Υόρκη (και πριν από το νέο φόνο αστυνομικού στη Φλόριντα), ο αρχηγός του συνδικάτου τους δήλωσε:

"Starting IMMEDIATELY: At least two units are to respond to EVERY call, no matter the condition or severity, no matter what type of job is pending, or what the opinion of the patrol supervisor happens to be.
“IN ADDITION: Absolutely NO enforcement action in the form of arrests and or summonses is to be taken unless absolutely necessary and an individual MUST be placed under arrest.

“These are precautions that were taken in the 1970's when police officers were ambushed and executed on a regular basis.

“The mayor’s hands are literally dripping with our blood because of his words actions and policies and we have, for the first time in a number of years, *become a ‘wartime’ police department. We will act accordingly.*”
(newsmax)
Η φράση βέβαια αναφέρεται στα δύο μέτρα που εξάγγειλε, σ' ένα είδος λευκής απεργίας, δεδομένων των συνθηκών επικινδυνότητας. Ωστόσο το υπονοούμενο είναι άλλο...Καλές πωλήσεις (όπλων)!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2014)

Αν πω ότι δεν είπα "καλά να πάθει" όταν διάβασα την είδηση, θα ήταν ψέματα.
Μητέρα πυροβολήθηκε από τον δίχρονο γιο της σε πολυκατάστημα στις ΗΠΑ.
Μόνο το παιδί της λυπάμαι που θα μείνει χωρίς μητέρα, αλλά το λυπόμουν και πριν τη χάσει, που είχε μητέρα με τέτοια μυαλά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 31, 2014)

Και φαντάζομαι ότι το δίχρονο θα περάσει από δίκη και ίσως φάει και ισόβια, αφού πρόκειται για τις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2014)

Ο δείκτης νοημοσύνης της μάνας, που είχε το πιστόλι μες στην τσάντα της, μου θύμισε κάτι φάτσες από το Fargo των αδελφών Cohen. Φοβερό πάντως να μεγαλώσεις με αυτή την πράξη πάνω σου, ασύλληπτα τραγικό...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2014)

Όπως έλεγαν τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών κάτω από την είδηση, φαντάσου τι θα έχουν να λένε τα άλλα παιδιά, με τη γνωστή σκληρότητα των παιδιών, όταν θα θέλουν να πληγώσουν το συγκεκριμένο δύστυχο παιδί. Ο μόνος τρόπος να γλιτώσει είναι να μεγαλώσει κάπου αλλού, με άλλο όνομα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2014)

OK, τώρα γίνεται αστείο, όταν μας λένε ότι η κυρία ήταν πυρηνικός επιστήμονας και ήταν πολύ ώριμη για την ηλικία της.

According to The Spokesman-Review, the victim was a nuclear research scientist and was employed by Idaho National Laboratory.
Idaho National Laboratory senior chemical engineer, Vince Maio worked with Ms Rutledge on a research paper about using glass ceramic to store nuclear waste, according to the Spokesman-Review.
'She had a lot of maturity for her age,' he told the newspaper. 'Her work was impeccable. She found new ways to do things that we did before and she found ways to do them better.' 'She was a beautiful person,' he added.


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2014)

using glass ceramic to store nuclear waste ? Λιγότερο ασφαλές κι από το using a purse to store a concealed weapon.


----------



## SBE (Dec 31, 2014)

Απόδειξη ότι κι οι πυρηνικοί επιστήμονες είναι πλήρη μέλη της κοινωνίας. 
Αλλά αυτό με την ωριμότητα δεν το πιάνω. Εικοσιεννέα ετών ήταν η γυναίκα. Στα 29 δεν είσαι "ώριμος για την ηλικία σου", είσαι σκέτα ώριμος όπως όλοι οι ενήλικοι άνθρωποι. Κι άμα είσαι 29, μητέρα τεσσάρων παιδιών, εργαζόμενη σε θέση ευθυνης είναι χαζομάρα να αναφέρει κανείς την ωριμότητά σου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2014)

Πολύ συχνά, στον κινηματογράφο, όταν είναι βολικό στην ταινία να δείχνει έναν ώριμο σκεπτόμενο άνθρωπο να κάνει κάποια αφόρητη βλακεία, τσατίζομαι απίστευτα με τον σεναριογράφο που έβγαλε το μεροκάματο με τόση ευκολία. 

Και βγαίνουμε μετά από τον κινηματογράφο και βλέπουμε συνέχεια ώριμους σκεπτόμενους ανθρώπους να κάνουν αφόρητες βλακείες (και καλύτερα να μη βγάζουμε απέξω τους εαυτούς μας).

Μήπως λοιπόν δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό για τον κινηματογράφο να καθρεφτίζει την πραγματική ζωή;






(Μα αλήθεια. Αν βλέπατε στον κινηματογράφο ένα δίχρονο παιδάκι να βγάζει πιστόλι από το τσαντάκι της μαμάς του, να τη σημαδεύει και να τη σκοτώνει, τι θα λέγατε για τον σεναριογράφο;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2014)

Costas said:


> using glass ceramic to store nuclear waste ? Λιγότερο ασφαλές κι από το using a purse to store a concealed weapon.


You'd be surprised...


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2014)

Δεν πιστεύω λέξη...


----------



## Costas (Jan 3, 2015)

Fight on Guns Is Being Taken to State Ballots
(JENNIFER STEINHAUER / NYT)

WASHINGTON — The gun control movement, blocked in Congress and facing mounting losses in federal elections, is tweaking its name, refining its goals and using the same-sex marriage movement as a model to take the fight to voters on the state level.

After a victory in November on a Washington State ballot measure that will require broader background checks on gun buyers, groups that promote gun regulations have turned away from Washington and the political races that have been largely futile. Instead, they are turning their attention — and their growing wallets — to other states that allow ballot measures.

An initiative seeking stricter background checks for certain buyers has qualified for the 2016 ballot in Nevada, where such a law was passed last year by the Legislature and then vetoed by the governor. Advocates of gun safety — the term many now use instead of “gun control” — are seeking lines on ballots in Arizona, Maine and Oregon as well.

“I can’t recall ballot initiatives focused on gun policy,” said Daniel Webster, the director of the Johns Hopkins Center for Gun Policy and Research. “There wasn’t the money.” Colorado and Oregon approved ballot measures on background checks at gun shows after the Columbine school massacre in 1999, but the movement stalled after that.

The National Rifle Association, which raises millions of dollars a year largely from small donors and has one of the most muscular state lobbying apparatuses in the country, is well attuned to its foes’ shift in focus. “We will be wherever they are to challenge them,” said Andrew Arulanandam, the group’s spokesman.

The new focus on ballot initiatives comes after setbacks in Congress and in statehouses. After the 2012 mass shooting of schoolchildren in Newtown, Conn., President Obama’s effort to pass a background-check measure never got out of the Democratic-controlled Senate. Although 10 states have passed major gun control legislation, not only in Connecticut and New York but also as far away as Colorado, more states have loosened gun restrictions.

Candidates who backed gun control mostly lost in the midterm elections, even after groups spent millions on their behalf. The last setback came in December when Martha McSally, a Republican, prevailed in a razor-thin recount over Representative Ron Barber, Democrat of Arizona. Mr. Barber was wounded in the 2011 shooting of Representative Gabrielle Giffords, and lost even though Ms. Giffords’s PAC, Americans for Responsible Solutions, spent more than $2 million in the race.

Gun control groups say that although they are still dwarfed by the N.R.A., they have more money and are involved in more grass-roots activism than ever before. The N.R.A. was even heavily outspent in the Washington State referendum.

The advocacy groups have recast their cause as a public health and safety movement, and are homing in on areas where polling has shown voter support, like expanded background checks and keeping guns out of the hands of people with domestic violence convictions, restraining orders or mental illnesses.

Some of those provisions have gained steam even in heavily Republican-controlled state governments, like those in Louisiana and Wisconsin.

“Things that people feel are most doable politically right now are connected to domestic violence,” Mr. Webster said. “There is a lot of uptick on that issue even in red states and states with a lot of guns.” In the past two years, 11 states have passed such legislation.

Closing loopholes on background checks for gun owners is an area Americans support far more than steps like curbs on assault weapons or limits on magazine sizes. A recent Pew survey, for instance, showed that 52 percent of respondents said they believed it was more important to protect gun ownership rights. That figure was up from 29 percent in 2000. Still, in a 2013 poll, Pew found that nearly 75 percent of respondents supported background-check expansions.

Gun control advocates believe that ensuring background checks for the majority of gun buyers is the foundation of all other existing laws. “The reason voters support these laws is the same reason the movement supports these laws,” said Laura Cutilletta, a senior lawyer for the Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence. The same-sex marriage movement has been a model for advocates of new gun restrictions. As with gay marriage, background-check expansions enjoy far broader public support in polls than among elected officials, and they affect state residents immediately.

“The arc of the marriage-equality movement started in the federal government, and got them the Defense of Marriage Act,” said John Feinblatt, president of Everytown for Gun Safety, the gun control group backed by Michael R. Bloomberg, the former mayor of New York City. “Then they went to the states and showed that if you can get the majority of the public on your side state by state, that will influence the courts and Congress in the end.”

Their efforts have emboldened some governors and lawmakers, largely, but not exclusively, in solidly blue states. What is more, Gov. Dannel P. Malloy of Connecticut and Gov. John W. Hickenlooper of Colorado — both Democrats who pushed through a series of tough gun laws in their states after the Newtown massacre — won re-election. Two Colorado Democrats who strongly supported that state’s gun control package were booted from office in a special election in 2013. But the Democratic Party regained the seats in November.

Last month, Gov. Terry McAuliffe of Virginia, which has been the source of many illegally obtained guns in other states, proposed the restoration of the state’s limit on handgun sales to one a month to slow the “iron highway,” a nickname for gunrunning up Interstate 95 to states to the north. He would also seek mandatory background checks on gun sales at firearm shows, and end issuing gun permits to anyone restrained under domestic violence orders of protection.

“I own three guns,” said Mr. McAuliffe, a Democrat. “I love to take my three boys hunting. This is not gun restriction, this is anticrime. I couch it in economic terms.”

The prospects for his gun proposals did not look great out of the gate. The governor “knows refighting the one-gun-a-month battle will not be productive,” Thomas K. Norment Jr., the Republican majority leader of the Virginia legislature, said in a statement.

For gun control groups, money is not the problem it was only recently. Contested ballot-initiative programs cost somewhere between $5 million and $15 million, said Pia Carusone, a senior adviser to Ms. Giffords’s group.

It has raised roughly $30 million for all political activities, including the Washington State initiative, over the past two years. And Mr. Bloomberg has spent millions of dollars on everything from research to political campaigns to the Washington referendum, and is prepared to continue to do so.

Gun rights groups plan to meet them head-on. “The terrain gets a lot harder for him,” Mr. Arulanandam, the N.R.A. spokesman, said of Mr. Bloomberg.

The Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence — along with other advocacy groups — is evaluating which states among the 17 that allow ballot initiatives are the best spots to pick for the next fight; Maine, Arizona and Oregon, should their legislatures not take action, are widely viewed as the three with the most potential for gun control advocates.

In Washington, those who pushed the ballot measure through say they will begin a campaign to get the State Legislature to pass measures to keep guns from those with mental illnesses, children and people with a record of domestic violence. Opponents of gun control, for their part, went to the courts this week to challenge the new background-check requirements.

As with the same-sex marriage movement — as well as efforts by some conservative groups to weaken unions and to make abortions more difficult to obtain — the efforts of both gun rights advocates and advocates for gun restrictions demonstrate a fading faith that legislative remedies are to be found in Congress.

“Whether it’s on guns or immigration or tax reform, clearly Washington is broken,” Mr. Feinblatt said. “You have to influence the federal government at the state.”


----------



## Costas (Jan 16, 2015)

Governor of Michigan Vetoes Bill on Guns
(MONICA DAVEY / NYT)
Gov. Rick Snyder of Michigan, a Republican, on Thursday vetoed gun legislation that was supported by the N.R.A. because he said the package could expose domestic abuse victims to additional violence.


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2015)

H αστυνομία του Μαϊάμι χρησιμοποιούσε φωτογραφίες μαύρων υπόπτων ως στόχους για σκοποβολή 
Αστυνoμικός του τμήματος έκπληκτη είδε παλιά φωτογραφία του αδερφού της στο σκοπευτήριο
(Lifo)
Έκπληκτη η επιλοχίας Valerie Deant αντίκρισε μια παλιά φωτογραφία του αδερφού της όταν έφτασε σε σκοπευτήριο αστυνομικού τμήματος στο Μαϊάμι, για μια καθιερωμένη εκπαίδευση σε όπλα. Μετά το αρχικό σοκ συνειδητοποίησε ότι οι ελεύθεροι σκοπευτές εκπαιδεύονταν χρησιμοποιώντας αποκλειστικά παλιές φωτογραφίες (mugshots) μαύρων νεαρών συλληφθέντων και υπόπτων. Η Deant διαμαρτυρήθηκε και πολύ γρήγορα το θέμα προκάλεσε σάλο στα media ως μία ακόμα απόδειξη ότι η αμερικάνικη αστυνομία κάνει φυλετικές διακρίσεις εις βάρος των αφροαμερικανών. 

Το ζήτημα του ρατσισμού στους κύκλους των αμερικάνικων δυνάμεων έχει πάρει εξαιρετικά μεγάλες διαστάσεις τη φετινή χρονιά, ιδιαίτερα μετά τη δολοφονία του 18χρόνου άοπλου Mike Brown που έπεσε νεκρός από τα πυρά του αστυνομικού Darren Wilson τον περασμένο Αύγουστο στο Μισούρι. Η δολοφονία του Mike Borwn πυροδότησε μία σειρά από έντονες διαμαρτυρίες που έκαναν την μικρή πόλη του Φέργκιουσον να μοιάζει για μήνες με εμπόλεμη ζώνη, και την πολιτεία να κηρύττει την περιοχή σε κατάσταση εκτάκτου ανάγκης και να επιβάλλει μέχρι και την επέμβαση στρατιωτικών δυνάμεων καταστολής. 

"Σοκαρισμένη αναρωτιόμουν πώς είναι δυνατόν να βλέπω τον αδερφό μου ως στόχο σε επίσημο πεδίο σκοποβολής", δήλωσε η επιλοχίας Deant στο ειδησεογραφικό δίκτυο NBC Miami, "παρατηρώντας έπειτα ότι και οι πέντε υπόλοιποι στόχοι ήταν φωτογραφίες νεαρών μαύρων ανδρών. Όλες οι εικόνες ήταν πυροβολημένες παντού στο πρόσωπο, ανάμεσα από τα μάτια", συνέχισε. " Μετά από λίγο έπιασα τον εαυτό μου κλαίει". 

Όταν ρωτήθηκε, ο αρχηγός της αστυνομίας του North Miami Beach J. Scott Dennis ισχυρίστηκε ότι η χρήση πραγματικών φωτογραφιών είναι πολύ σημαντική στην εκπαίδευση σκοποβολής για λόγους εξάσκησης στην αναγνώριση προσώπων. Μάλιστα, δικαιολόγησε το περιστατικό λέγοντας ότι πολλές φορές οι έξι εικόνες των στόχων αφορούν σε φωτογραφίες λευκών ανδρών, Λατίνων, ή ακόμα και σε φωτογραφίες υπόπτων γυναικών, και ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικά φωτογραφίες αφροαμερικανών. Τέλος, ως επιχείρημα για τις μη ρατσιστικές προθέσεις του τμήματος, ο Αρχηγός ανέφερε ότι ανάμεσα στους ελεύθερους σκοπευτές υπάρχουν πολλοί που προέρχονται από ομάδες μειονοτήτων. "Η τυπική διαδικασία δεν παραβιάστηκε με κανέναν τρόπο, και δεν υπάρχει τίποτα παράτυπο στην χρήση των συγκεκριμένων φωτογραφιών", πρόσθεσε ο Dennis. 

Παρ' όλα αυτά, μετά από έρευνα του NBC σε μια σειρά από αστυνομικά τμήματα ολόκληρης της Αμερικής, προέκυψε ότι η χρήση αληθινών φωτογραφιών στην εκπαίδευση σκοποβολής είναι ανήκουστη τακτική, και ότι παραδοσιακά χρησιμοποιούνται κούκλες ομοιωμάτων.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2015)

Lifo said:


> H αστυνομία του Μαϊάμι χρησιμοποιούσε φωτογραφίες μαύρων υπόπτων ως στόχους για σκοποβολή
> *Αστυνoμικός του τμήματος* έκπληκτη είδε παλιά φωτογραφία του αδερφού της στο σκοπευτήριο
> (Lifo)


It was an ordinary Saturday morning last month when Sgt. Valerie Deant arrived at the shooting range in Medley, or so she thought.

Deant, who plays clarinet with the *Florida Army National Guard’s 13th Army Band, and her fellow soldiers* were at the shooting range for their annual weapons qualifications training.

Άρα, όχι «Αστυνομικός του τμήματος», γιατί είναι λοχίας της Εθνοφρουράς (για επιλοχίας δεν ξέρω, Sgt., δηλ. Sergeant βλέπω), ενώ τότε θα ήταν αρχιφύλακας. Δεν μπλέκω με τα θηλυκά τους τώρα.



Lifo said:


> ... και ότι παραδοσιακά χρησιμοποιούνται *κούκλες ομοιωμάτων*.


Δηλαδή; Φτιάχνουν ομοίωμα και με βάση αυτό την κούκλα; Πλεπλεονασμός.  Περιττολογία. 

Βάλτε «ομοιώματα» κι αφήστε τις _κούκλες _που είναι πολύσημες. Άντε, το πολύ «ομοιώματα ανθρώπων», που κι αυτό δεν χρειάζεται εδώ αφού φαίνεται από το συγκείμενο, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν είναι ταυτολογία.

Κατά τα άλλα:

Dennis said the police department uses an array of pictures including that of whites, and Hispanic males. What concerns his police department, he said, is that the picture was from someone that happened to be arrested by his agency.

“That individual would be someone that was on the streets of North Miami Beach,” Dennis said.

The police chief said he suspended the sniper training program as part of the internal investigation. Dennis said his department will resume use of human image targets after it expands the number of images in its inventory. His officers, Dennis said, will not use any booking photos from suspects they have arrested and he’ll direct his officers to remove the targets after they use the shooting range.

But Woody Deant, who did four years in prison after his 2000 arrest, expressed outrage.

The Deants contacted Attorney Andell Brown. He said he finds the use of human images for target practice extremely disturbing.

“This can create a very dangerous situation,” Brown said. “And it has been ingrained in your subconscious what does that mean when someone [police] comes across Woody or another person on the street and their decision-making process on using deadly force or not.”

The Deants agree.

“Automatically in his [police officer] mind he’s going to think target, target, target…,” Woody Deant said.

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...nal-Photos-as-Shooting-Targets-288739131.html


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2015)

Εκεί στις ΗΠΑ μάλλον εισάχθηκαν παρτίδες πειραγμένων παιδικών τροφών και τώρα τα μωρά έχουν γίνει επικίνδυνα (εκτός αν είναι σατανικό σχεδιο της Κίνας)

Toddler Wounds Both Parents With 1 Shot From Handgun
A 3-year-old boy found a handgun in his mother's purse and fired just one shot that wounded both his parents at an Albuquerque motel on Saturday, police said.
According to investigators, the toddler apparently reached for an iPod but found the loaded weapon. Police believe the shooting to be accidental.
The bullet first struck his father in the buttock and then hit the right shoulder of his mother, who is eight months pregnant, police said. His 2-year-old sister was present but unhurt.

Απορίες: ποιές ήταν οι θέσεις του δράστη και των θυμάτων, που η σφαίρα πέρασε από τον γλουτό του πατέρα και χτύπησε τη μητέρα στον ώμο; 
β. Άμα είχε όπλο η δίχρονη, θα είχε προλάβει το κακό. 
γ. Η οικογένεια βρισκόταν σε δωμάτιο ξενοδοχείου. Χμ, ξενοδοχείο, όπλο γεμάτο κλπ. Βρε μπας και τους κυνηγούσε κανένας κακός;
δ. Το καλύτερο σχόλιο που διάβασα από κάτω: when will this baby on parent crime ever end?
ε. Καλό σημάδι ο μικρός. Άντε, και στην Ολυμπιάδα του 2024!


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> β. Άμα είχε όπλο η δίχρονη, θα είχε προλάβει το κακό.


:up:.....


----------



## Costas (Feb 19, 2015)

A Bid for Guns on Campuses to Deter Rape
By ALAN SCHWARZ / NYT
As lawmakers in 10 states push for so-called campus carry laws, an argument is taking shape: Arming female students will help reduce sexual assault. 

Πολύ καλύτερη λύση θεωρώ την εκμάθηση πολεμικών τεχνών.


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2015)

Όλοι αυτοί που τα προτείνουν αυτά μάλλον πολύ σινεμά βλέπουν, γιατί νομίζουν ότι ο μέσος πολίτης έχει εξαιρετικά αντανακλαστικά, ψυχραιμία στο έπακρο κλπ κλπ. Ποτέ μα ποτέ κανένας δεν τρομάζει, δεν τα χάνει, δεν κάνει λάθη. Όλοι είναι κάπου ανάμεσα σε Σβαρτσενέγκερ και Σταλόνε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2015)

Wait, Guns Do Kill People?

Last July, William DeHayes was practicing some innocent gun-slinging tricks in his kitchen in Brooksville,  Florida, when he accidentally shot Katherine Hoover, the wife of his old friend, point blank in the temple as she sat eating at the kitchen table. Ms. Hoover was five months pregnant at the time, and doctors tried in vain to save both her and her fetus, a boy she had named Rehlin.
The medical examiner ruled the deaths homicides, but Mr. DeHayes will not face any charges in the case. Why not? The state attorney, Brad King, said there was no evidence Mr. DeHayes “had a careless or reckless indifference to the safety of the victims when the firearm discharged,” according to The Daily Beast.
Mr. DeHayes clearly feels very bad about what happened. In an interview with the local sheriff, he said, “I haven’t slept in three days trying to figure out how the hell [the gun] went off. I don’t know. I mean them damn guns. The shotgun goes off when it wants to. I almost blew my damn head off twice.”
Since the National Rifle Association has repeatedly confirmed that guns do not, in fact, kill people, who is responsible for the deaths of Ms. Hoover and her unborn son?


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2015)

SBE said:


> Wait, Guns Do Kill People?
> ...
> Mr. DeHayes clearly feels very bad about what happened. In an interview with the local sheriff, he said, “... I almost blew my damn head off twice.”



Pity you didn't succeed at that.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2015)

daeman said:


> Pity you didn't succeed at that.



Οι σφαίρες διαπέρασαν το κενό χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2015)

Πέτυχα αυτή τη φωτογραφία κάπου στο ιντερνέτιο και έιπα να τη μεταφερω, γιατί είναι αξιοπερίεργο τί θεωρεί ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό η κυρία της φωτογραφίας ώστε να το επιδεικνύει φωτογραφικά. 



Υποθέτω ή ελπίζω να πρόκειται για παρωδία.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2015)

Η κυρία επιδεικνύει την κοιλιά της, μην τύχει και δεν καταλάβουμε ότι είναι έγκυος. Επίσης επιδεικνύει έναν από τους λόγους για τους οποίους σε κάποια άτομα θα έπρεπε να απαγορεύεται να γίνονται γονείς.


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2015)

Op-Ed Columnist
Bullets Over Washington
JOE NOCERA / NYT

When some armor-piercing ammunition was banned in the '80s, the regulations were largely uncontroversial. My, how things have changed.


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2015)

Καλά, ήτανε σοβαρός; 
(in.gr)
Ο Αχμέντ αλ-Τζουμάιλι έτρεξε μαζί με τον αδελφό του έξω από το διαμέρισμά τους στο *Ντάλας του Τέξας*. Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έβλεπε χιόνι να πέφτει. Η γυναίκα του, Ζαχράα, τραβούσε φωτογραφίες όταν ξαφνικά άγνωστοι ένοπλοι «γάζωσαν» με σφαίρες τον 36χρονο μουσουλμάνο Ιρακινό μετανάστη. Ο Αχμέντ είχε φθάσει μόλις 20 ημέρες πριν στις ΗΠΑ για να αρχίσει την κοινή του ζωή με την Ζαχράα σε ένα *ασφαλέστερο μέρος*.


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2015)

H είδηση, όπως διαβασα αλλού, είναι ότι δεν δόθηκε ιδιαίτερη δημοσιοτητα στο περιστατικό με αποτέλεσμα διαμαρτυρίες περί ρατσισμού.


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2015)

Μα ναι, το ξέρω. Αλλά εγώ το πήγα αλλού. Στο Ντάλλας για ασφάλεια, of all places?


----------



## cougr (Mar 23, 2015)

*Guns with history*






Σχετικό άρθρο τής Washington Post: Why this Manhattan gun store didn't actually sell guns


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2015)

Το ζήτημα της αστυνομικής οπλοτρομοκρατίας στις ΗΠΑ είναι βέβαια ειδικότερο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην καταθέσω εδώ, για την ιστορία, το τελευταίο επεισόδιο (η λέξη είναι ανατριχιαστικά ρουτινιάρικη) που κάνει το γύρο του κόσμου, με τους 8 πυροβολισμούς πισώπλατα σ' έναν άνθρωπο που τρέχει να φύγει άοπλος. Και βέβαια μετά ο αστυνομικός στήνει και την εκδοχή της αυτοάμυνας, μεταφέροντας το τέιζερ κοντά στον νεκρό. Έχουμε συνηθίσει πια, εμείς οι απλοί αμέτοχοι θεατές, να μετράμε εν ψυχρώ δολοφονίες από τα όργανα της "τάξης"· Φαντάσου πώς νιώθουν οι θιγόμενοι.

Video of Walter Scott Shooting Reignites Debate on Police Tactics
By MATT APUZZO and TIMOTHY WILLIAMS / ΝΥΤ
Evidence provided by a bystander with a camera phone clearly shows Officer Michael T. Slager firing eight times as Mr. Scott tried to flee after a traffic stop. 






Ας βάλω εδώ κι ένα λινκ που βρήκα στο γιουτούμπι: The Cato Institute's National Police Misconduct Reporting Project


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2015)

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι οι αστυνομίες συγκεντρώνουν διάφορους πιστολάδες (trigger-happy τύπους) που αναζητούν ευκαιρία να πυροβολήσουν κάποιον. Στην εφηβεία τους έπαιζαν με διάφορους τρόπους φανταστικά παιχνίδια με κλέφτες κι αστυνόμους. Βάλε και το ρατσισμό που στηρίζει τη μειονεκτική τους προσωπικότητα, και το μίγμα γίνεται εκρηκτικό. Η αμερικάνικη νομοθεσία δίνει πολλές δικαιολογίες σε αυτούς τους γεννημένους δολοφόνους να θρέψουν τα δολοφονικά τους ένστικτα. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι εύκολο να ανατεθεί η φύλαξη των πολιτών αποκλειστικά σε αγγέλους.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2015)

Στο ένα χέρι η σκανδάλη, στο άλλο το κουμπί της φωτογραφικής, τί να πρωτοπρολάβει ένα μυαλό χειμώνα καλοκαίρι
(δεν είναι από ΗΠΑ η είδηση, αλλά είναι τόσο ταιριαστή)
Woman accidentally shoots herself in the head while posing for a selfie


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/yonkers-girl-4-dies-days-shooting-article-1.2241616

The 4-year-old Yonkers girl who accidentally shot herself in the face has died, officials said Saturday.
Little Mikalyla Manners, who cops said shot herself Monday in her family’s apartment, died Friday at Jacobi Medical Center, a hospital spokeswoman said. Westchester authorities continue to investigate *how a semiautomatic handgun wound up in Mikalyla’s hands* in her Walnut St. apartment. *No arrests have been made.*

Μα είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο! Μόνο του περπάτησε το όπλο και πήγε στα χέρια της μικρής, δεν χρειάζεται να συλλάβουν κανέναν. Και όπως λένε οι υπήκοοι του NRA-ιστάν, δεν σκοτώνουν τα όπλα, οι άνθρωποι σκοτώνουν. Άρα η μικρή Μικέιλα αυτοκτόνησε. Έκλεισε η υπόθεση.


----------



## Costas (Aug 1, 2015)

Texas Man Hurt When Bullet Ricochets Off Armadillo He Tried To Shoot
(TPM)
An East Texas man was hospitalized early Thursday morning after a bullet he fired at an armadillo ricocheted back at his head, KLTV reported.

The man shot at the armadillo just before 3 a.m. on Thursday after seeing it on the freeway in the town of Marietta, Texas, according to Cass County Sheriff official.

The bullet ricocheted back at his head. The man was treated for minor injuries. Local reports are unclear as to the condition of the armadillo.

This was the second armadillo-shooting-followed-by-ricochet of the year. The first, in Georgia in April, injured the shooter’s mother-in-law. The man shot the armadillo, the bullet bounced and then passed through a fence and into her mobile home while she sat in a recliner. Her injuries were minor but the armadillo did not survive.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2015)

Guns With History (video)

States United To Prevent Gun Violence opens a "gun store" in NYC as a hidden camera social experiment to debunk safety myths. Every gun has a history.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2015)

Καταπληκτικό.


----------



## cougr (Aug 30, 2015)

Δόκτορα, αν μου επιτρέπεις, θα ήθελα να σου συστήσω ένα φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία (βλέπε #73 παραπάνω/προηγούμενη σελίδα).:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2015)

Ω, ευχαριστώ! :) :) (πάλι αδιάβαστος πήγα...:blush: )


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 1, 2015)

Treat guns like cars:


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 14, 2015)

Σχετικό με το όλο θέμα κι αυτό:


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2015)

«Σχεδόν αφοπλιστικός» είπε ο παρουσιαστής του δελτίου ειδήσεων που παρουσίασε μέρος από τα επιχειρήματα του Ομπάμα σε σχέση με την ομοσπονδιακή νομοθεσία για την κατοχή όπλων. Ακριβώς, «σχεδόν».


----------



## Costas (Oct 2, 2015)

No, we can't!...

Πρόσεξα ότι κάλεσε τους ψηφοφόρους να μαυρίσουν τις κονγκρεσπερσόνες τους εάν ψηφίζουν κατά των περιορισμών και να πάψουν να υποστηρίζουν (με τις εισφορές τους;) την παρακυβέρνηση του NRA.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2015)

Και οι απόψεις των υποστηρικτών της οπλοκατοχής:

*Oregon college shooting is all the more reason to carry guns, say local residents*

Interviews with almost a dozen residents of the rural Oregon community on Friday yielded unanimity on their biggest threats: gun control and Barack Obama
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/oct/02/oregon-college-shooting-gun-control-roseburg


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2015)

Και ξέρεις ποιό είναι το περίεργο; 
Το Όρεγκον είναι η πολιτεία με το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό κατοίκων που δεν ανήκουν σε καμία θρησκεία (κι αν θυμάμαι καλά, το υψηλότερο ποσοστό βουδιστών; )
Από τη μια έχεις τις πολιτείες που είναι χριστιανοταλιμπάν με το όπλο στο χέρι, κι από την άλλη τις πολιτείες που είναι άθεοι με το όπλο στο χέρι. Άρα η θρησκεία των όπλων υπάρχει ανεξάρτητα από τις άλλες.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 3, 2015)

.....





Source: http://politicalhumor.about.com/od/...ical-Cartoons/Second-Amendment-Scoreboard.htm


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> ...
> Source: http://politicalhumor.about.com/od/...ical-Cartoons/Second-Amendment-Scoreboard.htm



Προφανώς, μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι :



daeman said:


> ...
> The Second Amendment Scoreboard
> ...
> Looks like the Second Amendment is winning while we’re losing.



Έχει κάμποσα καλά το Prose before Hos.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 3, 2015)

daeman said:


> Προφανώς, μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι



Έχει πλάκα που σκέφτηκα εκ των υστέρων να αναφέρω την πηγή. :inno: Το λες και διαίσθηση.
Λόγω βιασύνης, το νήμα δεν το είχα κοιτάξει προσεκτικά.

Όσο για τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι, μπορείς να τον τσεκάρεις αναλυτικότερα μέσα από την εισαγωγή μου για τη μετάφραση  αυτού εδώ του κειμένου, μετάφραση που έκανα όταν άρχισα να ασχολούμαι λίγο πιο σοβαρά με το όλο θέμα.
Το ανεβάζω επειδή νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ σχετικό με την παρούσα συζήτηση (NRA-ιστάν) κι ελπίζω να μη νιώσεις ότι έχασες τον χρόνο σου (αν τον αφιερώσεις) κι εσύ κι οποιοσδήποτε άλλος το κοιτάξει. :)



Spoiler



ΟΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΠΥΡΟΒΟΛΙΣΜΟΙ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΠΤΟΥΝ ΑΝΤΙΦΑΣΕΙΣ 
Η βία ως λατρεία και ως θέαμα στις ΗΠΑ

_Ένα διαρκώς επαναλαμβανόμενο φαινόμενο που ταλανίζει την αμερικανική κοινωνία –και αποτελεί σημαντική μαρτυρία για τη φύση και τον χαρακτήρα της στρατιωτικής, οικονομικής και πολιτιστικής υπερδύναμης που καθορίζει σε τεράστιο βαθμό τις ζωές και τους τρόπους σκέψης των ανθρώπων σ’ όλα τα μήκη και πλάτη της Γης– είναι οι δολοφονικές επιθέσεις σε εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα ή άλλους δημόσιους χώρους, συνήθως με δράστες κάποιους νόμιμα, και εντυπωσιακά, οπλισμένους νεαρούς. Στη βάση μιας αμφισβητούμενης ερμηνείας της Δεύτερης Τροπολογίας (του 1791) του αμερικανικού συντάγματος (όπου αναφέρεται πως το δικαίωμα του λαού να κατέχει και να φέρει όπλα είναι απαραβίαστο, γιατί μια καλά οργανωμένη πολιτοφυλακή είναι απαραίτητη για την ασφάλεια ενός ελεύθερου κράτους), η οπλοκατοχή στις ΗΠΑ είναι νόμιμη και, ανάλογα με τις κατά καιρούς ομοσπονδιακές και πολιτειακές νομοθεσίες, σχεδόν ανεξέλεγκτη ή μερικώς ελεγχόμενη. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, ένας δεκαοχτάχρονος με καθαρό ποινικό μητρώο μπορεί να αγοράσει ένα τυφέκιο εφόδου (ένα παράδειγμα είναι τα γνωστά Καλάσνικοφ) μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά. Και στα είκοσι ένα του χρόνια μπορεί να αποκτήσει περίστροφο.
Ο Χένρι Ζιρού, συγγραφέας του κειμένου που ακολουθεί, συνδέθηκε με στενή φιλία και συνεργάστηκε με τον κορυφαίο ιστορικό, φιλόσοφο και θεωρητικό της εκπαίδευσης Πάουλο Φρέιρε και θεωρείται ως μια από τις πιο σημαντικές προσωπικότητες στο χώρο της κριτικής παιδαγωγικής, ενός ρεύματος σκέψης που εξετάζει την εκπαίδευση μέσα από ένα ριζοσπαστικό πρίσμα, αναλύοντας σε βάθος τις πολιτικοκοινωνικές δομές και στοχεύοντας στη χειραφέτηση των εκπαιδευόμενων και στη δημιουργία ελεύθερα σκεπτόμενων προσωπικοτήτων. Ο Ζιρού μέσα από το διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο έργο του (μεταξύ άλλων, περίπου 55 βιβλία και εκατοντάδες άρθρα) επιδιώκει την προώθηση της κοινωνικής αλλαγής, εμπνεόμενος από αξίες όπως η δημοκρατία, η δικαιοσύνη, η κοινωνική αλληλεγγύη, η αλληλοκατανόηση και η ελευθερία της σκέψης. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, η κριτική του στο ζήτημα της οπλοκατοχής δεν μένει στην επιφάνεια του προβλήματος: πηγαίνει πολύ βαθύτερα, παρουσιάζοντάς μας τις ανεπάρκειες, τις στρεβλώσεις και τις δομικές παραμορφώσεις που προκαλούν όχι απλώς το φαινόμενο το ίδιο, αλλά ολόκληρη τη συνθήκη ζωής που το παράγει. Ακριβώς αυτός είναι ο λόγος που κάνει το άρθρο εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον και για τον σύγχρονο Έλληνα. Είμαστε όχι μόνο κοινωνοί του ίδιου πολιτισμού, συνδεδεμένοι με τις ΗΠΑ μέσα από ποικίλους στρατιωτικούς, πολιτικούς, οικονομικούς, κοινωνικούς και πολιτιστικούς διαύλους, αλλά, επίσης, αντιμετωπίζουμε κι εμείς την επέλαση και προσπάθεια επικράτησης μιας κουλτούρας αναλγησίας, ατομικότητας και αδιαφορίας, που διαστρεβλώνει την αλήθεια της ζωής, παρουσιάζοντας την κοινωνική αδικία, τον κοινωνικό κατακερματισμό και την αποξένωση των ανθρώπων ως φυσιολογική κατάσταση, μέσα από ένα μίγμα προτεσταντικής δικαιοσύνης και καπιταλιστικού δαρβινισμού, όπου ο δήθεν εργατικός και τίμιος –και στην πραγματικότητα υποταγμένος και άβουλος– πολίτης επιβιώνει και επιβραβεύεται, ενώ ο τεμπέλης και ανίκανος –στην πραγματικότητα, μη προνομιούχος, ή ελεύθερα σκεπτόμενος, ή κοινωνικά αλληλέγγυος, ή όλα μαζί– διώκεται και περιθωριοποιείται.
Το αγγλικό κείμενο δημοσιεύτηκε στον ιστότοπο της ΜΚΟ Truthout, που παρέχει ανεξάρτητη ειδησεογραφική ενημέρωση και σχολιασμό. Σκοπός της ΜΚΟ είναι η, μέσω ενδελεχούς και εμπεριστατωμένης έρευνας και κριτικής ανάλυσης, αποκάλυψη των αδικιών του κοινωνικού συστήματος και η δημιουργία μιας πλατφόρμας παρουσίασης ιδεών που θα μετασχηματίσουν την αμερικανική κοινωνία. Οι άνθρωποι της ΜΚΟ πιστεύουν ότι μια δυνατή, ανεξάρτητη φωνή μπορεί να προωθήσει μιαν επανάσταση στις συνειδήσεις και να δώσει έμπνευση για την άμεση δράση που είναι απαραίτητη για τη σωτηρία του πλανήτη και της ανθρωπότητας. Στοχαστές όπως ο Νόαμ Τσόμσκι και ο Χάουαρντ Ζιν συνεισφέρουν συχνά με άρθρα τους στο όλο εγχείρημα._


Τα ρεπορτάζ για την τραγική δολοφονική επίθεση στην Ορόρα του Κολοράντο είναι αποθαρρυντικά. Οι ανταποκρίσεις των ΜΜΕ για τον Τζέιμς Χολμς, πρωταγωνιστή του μανιακού ξεσπάσματος, εστιάζονται στα όπλα που χρησιμοποίησε, στην άνετη πρόσβαση στα πυρομαχικά, στο παγιδευμένο με εκρηκτικά διαμέρισμά του και στην επιμελή προετοιμασία για το μακελειό. Όμοια σενάρια ξετυλίχθηκαν μετά τις σφαγές στο Λύκειο του Κόλουμπαϊν (13 νεκροί, 24 τραυματίες), στο Τεχνολογικό Πανεπιστήμιο της Βιρτζίνια (32 νεκροί, 23 τραυματίες), στη στρατιωτική βάση Φορτ Χουντ (13 νεκροί, 29 τραυματίες), στο σουπερμάρκετ της Τουσόν στην Αριζόνα (6 νεκροί, 14 τραυματίες) και στις πρόσφατες ανταλλαγές πυροβολισμών μεταξύ συμμοριών στο Σικάγο. Αμέσως μετά από τέτοια γεγονότα έρχεται η αναμενόμενη έκκληση για έλεγχο της οπλοκατοχής και νέα νομοθεσία που να περιορίζει τις πωλήσεις πυροβόλων όπλων, καθώς και μια δικαιολογημένη κριτική της ολέθριας πολιτικής της Εθνικής Ένωσης Οπλοκατοχής (NRA).
Μια συνέπεια είναι ότι το αμερικανικό κοινό κατακλύζεται από αριθμούς, από τη διαπίστωση πως περίπου 84 άνθρωποι σκοτώνονται καθημερινά από όπλα, μέχρι τη συγκλονιστική στατιστική μελέτη που υποδεικνύει ότι πάνω από 30.000 θάνατοι κάθε χρόνο συνδέονται με την ίδια αιτία. Για να κάνει καλύτερα κατανοητή τη θανατηφόρα φύση των πυροβόλων όπλων στην Αμερική, ο καθηγητής Χουάν Κολ παρατήρησε πως το 2010 υπήρξαν 8.775 δολοφονίες από πυροβόλα όπλα στις ΗΠΑ, έναντι 638 στην Βρετανία. Τρομακτικά νούμερα, αλλά δεν λένε αρκετά πράγματα για τη βία ως λατρεία και ως θέαμα στην αμερικανική κοινωνία. 
Κάποιοι κατηγορούν τον Πρόεδρο Ομπάμα επειδή, όπως και ο Μιτ Ρόμνεϊ, δεν μίλησε ανοιχτά για έλεγχο των όπλων την επαύριο των εκτελέσεων στην Ορόρα. Ο έλεγχος είναι σημαντικό ζήτημα, αλλά είναι μόνο ένας παράγοντας της κουλτούρας θεσμών και συμβόλων βίας, που ασκεί ισχυρότατη επιρροή στις καθημερινές λειτουργίες της αμερικανικής κοινωνίας. Το θέμα της βίας στην Αμερική εκτείνεται πολύ πέρα από τον έλεγχο των όπλων και, στην πραγματικότητα, όταν αποσπάται από μια ευρύτερη ιστορική αφήγηση, χρησιμεύει για να αποφευχθούν σημαντικότατα ερωτήματα, που πρέπει να τεθούν.

Η βία διαποτίζει την κουλτούρα μας, τόσο εσωτερικά, όσο και στον τρόπο προσέγγισης της εξωτερικής πολιτικής. Εσωτερικά, η βία διαπερνά την κουλτούρα μας απ’ άκρο σ’ άκρο, σαν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα υψηλής τάσης που καίει τα πάντα στο πέρασμά του. Η λαϊκή κουλτούρα (τα φιλμ του Χόλιγουντ, το νταηλίκι των σπορ, τα βιντεοπαιχνίδια) ενστερνίζεται τα βίαια θεάματα ως πρωταρχικό μέσο διασκέδασης. Η κτηνώδης αρσενική εξουσία και οι εορτές βίας, που αυτή πρόθυμα εγκολπώνεται, είναι το καινούργιο πρότυπο στην Αμερική. Οι εικόνες βίας κυριαρχούν στα ΜΜΕ και συχνά παρελαύνουν μπροστά στους ακροατές όχι ως αντικείμενο κριτικής, αλλά σαν ένα προσοδοφόρο θέαμα, ακριβώς όπως η γλώσσα της βίας διαμορφώνει στις μέρες μας τον πολιτικό διάλογο. 
Η εκτεταμένη παρουσία της βίας διαμορφώνει σχολικές πολιτικές μηδενικής ανοχής, ένα διογκούμενο βιομηχανικό σύμπλεγμα κατασκευής και συντήρησης φυλακών και την αυξανόμενη στρατιωτικοποίηση των τοπικών αστυνομικών δυνάμεων. Η κρατική βία ασκεί την τρομακτική της επιρροή μέσα από μια λογική συνεχούς πολέμου, με στοχευμένες δολοφονίες –που αποτελούν επίθεση στα πολιτικά δικαιώματα– και με τη χρήση τεχνολογίας μη επανδρωμένων αεροσκαφών, όπου η δολοφονία αθώων πολιτών δικαιολογείται ως παράπλευρη απώλεια. Σε αναλογία με την αύξηση των μαζικών δολοφονιών στο εσωτερικό, βίαιες πράξεις βαρβαρότητας λαμβάνουν χώρα στο εξωτερικό. Όλο και περισσότερο, μας κατακλύζουν ιστορίες αμερικανών στρατιωτών που διαπράττουν φρικιαστικές πράξεις εναντίον πολιτών στο Αφγανιστάν, όπως οι φόνοι από την αυτοαποκαλούμενη «ομάδα δολοφόνων» και η σφαγή ανδρών, γυναικών και παιδιών που αποδίδεται στον αρχιλοχία Ρόμπερτ Μπέιλς. Οι ΗΠΑ έχουν εθιστεί στον πόλεμο και έχουν αναπτύξει μια οικονομία του πολέμου ακριβώς όπως, στο εσωτερικό, έχουμε εθιστεί στο χτίσιμο φυλακών και στη φυλάκιση ανθρώπων που προέρχονται από μειονότητες, περιθωριοποιημένες ταξικά και φυλετικά. Και, επιπλέον, έχουμε αποκτήσει ανοσία σ’ αυτήν την τόσο βίαιη πραγματικότητα. 

Η βία στις ΗΠΑ είναι εκμεταλλεύσιμο προϊόν με σκοπό το κέρδος, μια πρακτική ενταγμένη στις κοινωνικές νόρμες κι ένα θέαμα που μεταβάλλει την έννοια της απόλαυσης με τρόπους που θα έπρεπε να χαρακτηριστούν παθολογικοί και επικίνδυνοι επίσης. Δεν είμαστε απλώς ηδονοβλεψίες που παρακολουθούν αυτά τα φρικτά θεάματα: έχουμε γίνει συνεργοί και βασιζόμαστε στη βία ως διαμεσολαβητική δύναμη που, σε διαρκώς αυξανόμενο βαθμό, διαμορφώνει τις καθημερινές μας εμπειρίες. Η κουλτούρα της βίας καθιστά όλο και πιο δύσκολο το να φανταστείς ότι νιώθεις ευχαρίστηση με οποιονδήποτε άλλον τρόπο, παρά μόνο μέσα από ένα αδυσώπητο θέαμα αναίτιας βίας και αναλγησίας – ακόμα και τις στιγμές που θρηνείς εξαιτίας των τραγικών αποτελεσμάτων της βίας αυτής στην καθημερινή ζωή, όταν κάνει την εμφάνισή της με φρικιαστικούς τρόπους, όπως στις παράλογες δολοφονίες του Κολοράντο. 
Σχολεία, φυλακές, αναμορφωτήρια και μείζονες οικονομικοί οργανισμοί οργανώνονται θεσμικά με σκοπό την παραγωγή βίας. Αντί να προωθούν τις δημοκρατικές αξίες και τον σεβασμό για τους άλλους και να ασπάζονται την κοινωνική υπευθυνότητα, συχνά λειτουργούν με κύριο σκοπό τον εξευτελισμό, την τιμωρία και τη δαιμονοποίηση κάθε ίχνους κοινωνικής υπευθυνότητας. Στις μέρες μας, το πολιτικό σύστημα διευθύνεται από μια οικονομική ολιγαρχία, που μπορεί να παρομοιαστεί μ’ αυτό που ο Αλέν Μπαντιού αποκαλεί «γκανγκστερικό καθεστώς». Όπως δίκαια υποστηρίζει, το μήνυμα των αποστόλων του καζινοκαπιταλισμού μεταφέρει, εντός του, μιαν ακόμη μορφή κοινωνικής βίας: «Ιδιωτικοποιήστε τα πάντα. Καταργήστε τη βοήθεια στους αδύνατους, τους περιθωριοποιημένους, τους άρρωστους και τους άνεργους. Καταργήστε κάθε είδος βοηθήματος προς οποιονδήποτε, εκτός από τις τράπεζες. Μη φροντίζετε τους φτωχούς – αφήστε τους ηλικιωμένους να πεθάνουν. Μειώστε τους μισθούς των φτωχών και, επίσης, τους φόρους των πλουσίων. Βάλτε τους όλους να δουλεύουν μέχρι τα 90. Διδάξτε μαθηματικά μόνο στους εμπόρους, ανάγνωση στους μεγαλοϊδιοκτήτες και ιστορία στους επαγγελματίες ιδεολόγους. Και η εκτέλεση αυτών των εντολών, πραγματικά, θα καταστρέψει τις ζωές εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων». Είναι ακριβώς αυτή η κουλτούρα της αναλγησίας, που έχει εξαπλωθεί παντού στην Αμερική, που κάνει το ευρύ κοινό όχι απλώς να είναι ευάλωτο στη βία, αλλά και να τέρπεται από τις υποτιθέμενες απολαύσεις της.

Είμαστε μια χώρα παγιδευμένη σε μια αμείλικτη ηθική επιβίωσης του ικανότερου, με συνέπεια όχι απλώς την υπεραρρενωπότητα και την νεοανακαλυφθείσα ηδονική παράδοση στην ευχαρίστηση της βίας, αλλά την τοξική εμφάνιση μιας κουλτούρας διαπαιδαγώγησης, όπου ζητήματα δεοντολογίας, δικαιοσύνης και κοινωνικής υπευθυνότητας απουσιάζουν από οτιδήποτε σχετικό με τη δημιουργία προϋποθέσεων για την ύπαρξη ενός συνόλου πολιτών ικανών να ελέγχουν την εξουσία, την παραγωγή πολιτών ικανών να ενδιαφέρονται για τους συνανθρώπους τους και την προσφορά των συνθηκών που θα καθιστούν ικανούς τόσο τους νέους όσο και τους ηλικιωμένους να σκέπτονται κριτικά και να δρουν με ευσπλαχνία. 
Η δικαιοσύνη στις ΗΠΑ έχει δεχτεί ένα ισχυρό πλήγμα και η απουσία της μπορεί να μετρηθεί όχι μόνο μέσα από τις τεράστιες ανισότητες που χαρακτηρίζουν κάθε πλευρά της καθημερινής ζωής –από τους μηχανισμούς του συστήματος απονομής δικαιοσύνης μέχρι την περιορισμένη πρόσβαση των ανθρώπων από φτωχές και μεσαίες τάξεις σε μιαν αξιοπρεπή υγειονομική περίθαλψη, εκπαίδευση και κοινωνική πρόνοια– αλλά επίσης κι από μια κυβέρνηση που διαχωρίζει τα οικονομικά της χώρας από τις κοινωνικές δαπάνες, ενώ, ταυτόχρονα, πουλάει την εξουσία και τους πόρους της στον τελικό πλειοδότη. Η Αμερική έχει ανάγκη από περισσότερη συζήτηση για τους τρόπους και τις αιτίες που κάνουν τη βία τόσο κεντρικό στοιχείο της εθνικής της ταυτότητας, γύρω από το τι θα σήμαινε να καταπιαστείς με το ζήτημα σε εκπαιδευτικό επίπεδο και να αντιμετωπίσεις την αναγκαιότητα κατανόησης αυτής της συλλογικής παθολογίας της βίας, όχι απλώς μέσω ψυχολογικών, μεμονωμένων προσωπικών αφηγήσεων, αλλά μέσω των πλατύτερων ιδεολογικών και δομικών δυνάμεων που παράγουν τόση βία και συντηρούνται από αυτήν. Αλλά, φυσικά, το αμερικανικό κοινό χρειάζεται να κάνει περισσότερα από λόγια, χρειάζεται να οργανώσει εκπαιδευτές, φοιτητές, εργάτες και οποιονδήποτε άλλον ενδιαφέρεται για τη δημοκρατία, έτσι ώστε να δημιουργηθούν κοινωνικά κινήματα ικανά να μεταβάλουν τις σχέσεις εξουσίας οι οποίες δημιουργούν τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες για τη συμβολική και τη συστημική βία στην αμερικανική κοινωνία.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> ... Λόγω βιασύνης, το νήμα δεν το είχα κοιτάξει προσεκτικά. ...



Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να δικαιολογείσαι, Ντόμινε. Το λεξιλογικό αστείο μας έχει γίνει πια παράδοση, η πανξουτονίτιδα, που δεν αφήνει κανέναν απρόσβλητο (δις). Μέχρι και μαρμοτεικονίδιο έχουμε.

Ευχαριστώ για το κείμενο. Να λοιπόν που η πανξουτονίτιδα έχει και οφέλη όχι μόνο παρεοκωμικά.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 3, 2015)

daeman said:


> Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να δικαιολογείσαι, Ντόμινε. Το λεξιλογικό αστείο μας έχει γίνει πια παράδοση, η πανξουτονίτιδα, που δεν αφήνει κανέναν απρόσβλητο.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για το κείμενο. Να λοιπόν που η πανξουτονίτιδα έχει και οφέλη όχι μόνο παρεοκωμικά.



:up:

H πανξουτονίτιδα έχει να κάνει με punks και stones άραγε;


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> H πανξουτονίτιδα έχει να κάνει με punks και stones άραγε;



That's punkstone rock, that is!  Like stoner rock, only more Louie-Louiey. Like stoner punk, only slower.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 4, 2015)

‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens

ROSEBURG, OR—In the hours following a violent rampage in southwestern Oregon in which a lone attacker killed nine individuals and seriously injured seven others, citizens living in the only country where this kind of mass killing routinely occurs reportedly concluded Thursday that there was no way to prevent the massacre from taking place.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2015)

Δηλαδή, αν είναι δυσκολότατο έως αδύνατο να αποκτήσεις νομίμως όπλο, και μόνο μέσω του υποκόσμου θα μπορούσες να το αποκτήσεις, αυτό δεν αποτρέπει παρόμοια φαινόμενα, μας λένε οι γελοίοι οπαδοί της εύκολης οπλοφορίας. Πιστεύουν ότι στη δική τους χώρα οι διαταραγμένοι μοναχικοί τύποι κάνουν μαζικές δολοφονίες, που δεν γίνονται σε καμιά άλλη χώρα του κόσμου, γιατί είναι θέλημα Θεού, όχι επειδή έχουν άμεση, εύκολη και νόμιμη πρόσβαση σε κάθε είδους όπλο;

Είναι αδύνατο να πιστέψει κανείς ότι σ' αυτή τη χώρα οι νόμοι προστατεύουν την υγεία και τη ζωή των πολιτών ακόμα και από το παθητικό κάπνισμα, αλλά εξακολουθούν να δίνουν όπλα στα χέρια κάθε διαταραγμένου εν δυνάμει εγκληματία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2015)

Όχι οι νόμοι· το σύνταγμά τους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Όσο για τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι, μπορείς να τον τσεκάρεις αναλυτικότερα μέσα από την εισαγωγή μου για τη μετάφραση  αυτού εδώ του κειμένου, μετάφραση που έκανα όταν άρχισα να ασχολούμαι λίγο πιο σοβαρά με το όλο θέμα.



Καλημέρες. Εξαιρετική η μετάφρασή σου, dominotheory. Και το άρθρο έχει πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα — και θα ήταν καλύτερο (για τα γούστα μου) χωρίς τις υπερβολές του Μπαντιού.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι οι νόμοι· το σύνταγμά τους.



Nothing is written in stone: Thirteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2015)

Προφανώς, αλλά είναι άλλο πράγμα μια συνταγματική μεταρρύθμιση, που πρέπει να επικυρωθεί και από τα 2/3 των πολιτειών νομίζω, και άλλο μια απλή νομοθετική πρωτοβουλία.

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει αριθμητικά επαρκής κοινωνική συναίνεση για την επίλυση του προβλήματος αυτού (που πολλοί δεν το θεωρούν καν πρόβλημα αλλά «δημοκρατικό κόστος», να το πω έτσι).


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2015)

Οι περισσότεροι Αμερικανοί πιστεύουν ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι πρόβλημα οπλοκατοχής- οπλοφορίας αλλά πρόβλημα με τις ψυχιατρικές υπηρεσίες και πολλοί άνθρωποι με ψυχικά νοσήματα έχουν όπλα. Βέβαια αν τους ζητηθεί να γίνονται αυστηροί ψυχιατρικοί έλεγχοι σε όποιον θέλει άδεια οπλοφορίας, και να επαναλαμβάνονται οι έλεγχοι π.χ. ετησίως, θα φρίξουν. Ομοίως, αν τους ζητηθεί να είναι όλα τα όπλα δηλωμένα στην αστυνομία, αν απαγορευτούν ορισμένες κατηγορίες όπλων κλπ. 

Από την άλλη, 15 πολιτείες περιορίζουν ή επιτρέπουν να περιοριστεί με νόμο η οπλοκατοχή/ οπλοφορία, χωρίς να παραβιάζεται το σύνταγμα των ΗΠΑ- και δεν είναι οι πολιτείες που ίσως φαντάζεστε, περιλαμβάνει π.χ. πολιτείες του Νότου, πολιτείες αραιοκατοικημένες, την Άγρια Δύση κλπ. Άρα η λύση του προβλήματος θα βρεθεί σε πολιτειακό επίπεδο, όπως και για άλλα πολλά κοινωνικά ζητήματα των ΗΠΑ. Η συζήτηση έχει στραφεί στο σύνταγμα από το NRA, για προφανείς λόγους. Κι ας το έχουν γραμμένο το σύνταγμα και την ένωση οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς που συσσωρεύουν όπλα. 

Και μια που τους θυμήθηκα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2015)

Ε, ας ανεβάσω κι εγώ αυτό το σχετικό αμερικανικό που κυκλοφορεί στο νέτι:


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2015)

Αυτό είναι που λένε «μ' έναν σμπάρο δυο τρυγόνια»! :)

Με ένα επιχείρημα καταρρίπτει δυο μεγάλες ομάδες ψεκασμένων.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 4, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρες. Εξαιρετική η μετάφρασή σου, dominotheory.


Να πω ότι δε χάρηκα, ψέμα μεγάλο θα πω. ;)




nickel said:


> Και το άρθρο έχει πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα — και θα ήταν καλύτερο (για τα γούστα μου) χωρίς τις υπερβολές του Μπαντιού.


Εδώ είμαι 50-50. 
Ωστόσο, ομολογώ πως έχω μια εντύπωση ότι οι Γάλλοι (ιδιαίτερα οι μεταμοντέρνοι, κι ας λέει τα δικά του ο Μπαντιού, κομμάτι αυτής της εποχής είναι κι ο ίδιος) δύσκολα τον γλιτώνουν τον φανφαρονισμό ή ένα τύπου «είμαι-και-πολύ-ψαγμένος/βαθυστόχαστος/δυσνόητος» ύφος. Ακόμη κι ο Φουκώ, που, για εμένα τουλάχιστον, είναι τεράστιος και αξίζει να τον διαβάσεις σαν καθαρή πηγή νέας γνώσης (κι όχι απλώς ως μια καινούργια άποψη/οπτική).




drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, ας ανεβάσω κι εγώ αυτό το σχετικό αμερικανικό που κυκλοφορεί στο νέτι


Το προώθησα κι εγώ στα διαδικτυακά μου στέκια (f/b) και νομίζω ότι αποτελεί άψογο μάθημα ανάπτυξης επιχειρηματολογίας.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 4, 2015)

.....
Να τος κι αυτός.


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Να τος κι αυτός. ...



Να τος κι αυτός.  Είπαμε, στη Λεξιλογία πια δυσκολευόμαστε να βρούμε τι _δεν _έχουμε. Αλλά δεν πτοούμαστε, γιατί το πολύ πολύ να ταλαιπωρηθούν μερικά ηλεκτρόνια παραπάνω. Τι ψυχή έχουν καναδυό ηλεκτρόνια; Άσε που μ' αρέσει ο λεξιπανξουτονεπιτονισμός λεξιπανξεπιτονισμός κι ο λεξιπανξαστεϊσμός, και ως δότης και ως δέκτης.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 4, 2015)

daeman said:


> Να τος κι αυτός.  Είπαμε, στη Λεξιλογία πια δυσκολευόμαστε να βρούμε τι _δεν _έχουμε. Αλλά δεν πτοούμαστε, γιατί το πολύ πολύ να ταλαιπωρηθούν μερικά ηλεκτρόνια παραπάνω. Τι ψυχή έχουν καναδυό ηλεκτρόνια; Άσε που μ' αρέσει ο λεξιπανξουτονεπιτονισμός λεξιπανξεπιτονισμός κι ο λεξιπανξαστεϊσμός, και ως δότης και ως δέκτης.



Αν και πολύ φοβάμαι πως κάπου εδώ γύρω θα κυκλοφορεί κι αυτό, υπερθεματίζω:


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Αν και πολύ φοβάμαι πως κάπου εδώ γύρω θα κυκλοφορεί κι αυτό...
> ...



Αυτή τη φορά, απ' ό,τι ξέρω, δεν νομίζω. Μέχρι να έρθει βέβαια κάποιος άλλος και να μου το δείξει κι εμένα. 
Ωραίο μουτράκι έφερες πάντως, ξύπνιο και κατεργάρικο, μικιό μελαχρινό· μου θυμίζει την Μπγιορκ. Έτσι μου 'ρχεται να το προσθέσω και στις Κοινόχρηστες εικόνες.


----------



## VickyN (Oct 12, 2015)

Τα όπλα στο Saturday Night Live. (Από το επεισόδιο με την Amy Schumer.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2016)

*Πόλεμο κατά των όπλων κήρυξε ο Ομπάμα*
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1500049723

Υποθέτω για να αφήσει πίσω του κάποια κληρονομιά σε σχέση με αυτή την πληγή, έστω και βάζοντας απλώς την ατζέντα. Το ξέρει και το λέει και ο ίδιος:

Ο Ομπάμα προειδοποίησε ότι μία νέα κουλτούρα για τα όπλα δεν θα επιτευχθεί εν μία νυκτί.
«Δεν θα συμβεί στη διάρκεια αυτής της θητείας του Κογκρέσου. Δεν θα συμβεί στη διάρκεια της προεδρίας μου. Αλλά πολλά πράγματα δεν έγιναν εν μία νυκτί»


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 15, 2016)

.....


nickel said:


> *Πόλεμο κατά των όπλων κήρυξε ο Ομπάμα*


Worlds apart:
 _ Gun Owners of America vs. American Constitution Society: A Debate on Obama's Gun Executive Orders_


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2016)

Η είδηση δεν είναι καινούργια. 
Iowa grants gun permits to the blind
Απλά τώρα ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχει σπαγγέτι γουέστερν με σχετική θεματολογία:
Blindman

Να μια περίπτωση που η πραγματικότητα εμπνέεται από την τέχνη. Ή το αντίστροφο.


----------



## Costas (Apr 28, 2016)

Officials said that the 2-year-old, who was not in a car seat, "retrieved a firearm that slid out from under the driver's seat and shot through the seat." (NYT), σκοτώνοντας την ίδια του/της τη μητέρα.



Admin notes: _A Toddler, a Loose Gun in a Car, and a Mother Dies.

_"In the seven days that ended Tuesday, in addition to the death of Ms. Price, a 3-year-old in Georgia, a 3-year-old in Louisiana, a 2-year-old in Missouri and a 2-year-old in Indiana fatally shot themselves; a 4-year-old in Texas shot and wounded a family member; a 16-year-old in California killed a 14-year-old friend in a shooting that officials called accidental; a 15-year-old in Texas accidentally shot and wounded a 16-year-old friend; and a 13-year-old in Indiana accidentally shot and wounded herself."


----------



## SBE (Apr 28, 2016)

Χτύπα! Χτύπα σαν νήπιο!


----------



## Costas (May 7, 2016)

One Week in April, Four Toddlers Shot and Killed Themselves
By JACK HEALY, JULIE BOSMAN, ALAN BLINDER and JULIE TURKEWITZ

Shootings by preschoolers are happening at an average pace of about two per week. A child who accidentally pulls the trigger is most likely to be 3 years old. (NYT)


----------



## Costas (Jun 23, 2016)

House Democrats’ Gun-Control Sit-In Turns Into Chaotic Showdown With Republicans (NYT)

και

Understanding Gun Violence (ΝΥΤ), όπου διαβάζουμε κάτι ελληνικές καταστάσεις του τύπου "Some states lack even basic data, like an accurate count of how many residents have guns."


----------



## Costas (Jun 27, 2016)

The Terror of Our Guns


----------



## Costas (Jul 23, 2016)

And I’m saying to them, ‘Sir, why did you shoot me?’ And his words to me, he said, ‘I don’t know.’

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...tistic-patient-miami-gun-latest-a7148216.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2016)

Και στην Ελλάδα, κύριε; Τι γίνεται στην Ελλάδα; (Το *άρθρο **είναι του 2005*, αλλά το βρήκα ψάχνοντας για τις προχτεσινές σχετικές ανακοινώσεις Τσιρώνη).

*1,5 εκατ. τα παράνομα όπλα στην Ελλάδα*
Της Δωρας Αντωνιου

Τάξη στο θολό και άκρως ανησυχητικό τοπίο που επικρατεί στη χώρα μας, όσον αφορά τα όπλα, επιχειρεί να βάλει το υπουργείο Δημόσιας Τάξης με την υπό κατάρτιση νέα νομοθεσία για την οπλοφορία και την οπλοχρησία, που θα αντικαταστήσει τον ισχύοντα νόμο 2168/93 «Περί όπλων». Οπως επισημαίνει στην «K» στέλεχος του υπουργείου, που συμμετέχει στην κατάρτιση του νέου νόμου, αυτή τη στιγμή η κατάσταση στη χώρα μας είναι απελπιστική, καθώς εκτιμάται ότι τα παράνομα όπλα είναι περισσότερα από 1,5 εκατομμύριο! Από αυτά, υπολογίζεται ότι τα 800.000 είναι κυνηγετικά, εκ των οποίων τα 600.000 βρίσκονται στην Κρήτη. Ταυτόχρονα, τα νομίμως κατεχόμενα κυνηγετικά όπλα υπολογίζονται σε περίπου 1 εκατομμύριο. Οσον αφορά τις άδειες οπλοφορίας για λόγους προσωπικής ασφάλειας, βρίσκονται σε ισχύ αυτή τη στιγμή περίπου 3.500. Το 2002 είχαν δοθεί 1.315 άδειες οπλοφορίας, το 2004 ο αριθμός τους περιορίσθηκε στις 150 και το 2005 έχουν δοθεί έως τώρα περίπου 70. Στόχος του νέου νόμου είναι, όπως αναφέρει το συγκεκριμένο στέλεχος, «να διαμορφωθεί το κατάλληλο πλαίσιο που να μη δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στους νόμιμους κατόχους όπλων, χωρίς, παράλληλα, να αφήνει ανεξέλεγκτους τους παράνομους». [...]


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> εκτιμάται ότι τα παράνομα όπλα είναι περισσότερα από 1,5 εκατομμύριο! Από αυτά, υπολογίζεται ότι τα 800.000 είναι κυνηγετικά, εκ των οποίων τα 600.000 βρίσκονται στην Κρήτη.



Συκοφαντίες... Μα πώς τα μαζεύουν αυτά τα νούμερα για τα παράνομα; Πάνε οι λαθρέμποροι όπλων και τα δηλώνουν, ή μετράμε κάποιον αυθαίρετο μέσο όρο από μπαλοθιές ανά γάμο και τον πολλαπλασιάζουμε επί γάμους για να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα; 

Ας σημειωθεί ότι η Κρήτη το 2011 είχε πληθυσμό 623.065 κατοίκους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ας σημειωθεί ότι η Κρήτη το 2011 είχε πληθυσμό 623.065 κατοίκους.


Και τι, πολύ είναι ένα αδήλωτο ντουφέκι ανά Κρητικό; Εδώ υπήρχαν δημοσιεύματα για κρυμμένο τανκ..


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2016)

Αν ισχύει, σημαίνει ότι πολλοί έχουν πολλά όπλα (π.χ. δέκα όπλα σε κάθε οικογένεια), επειδή ξέρω πολλές οικογένειες που δεν έχουν κανένα. Ίσως βέβαια να μη μου το έχουν πει.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2016)

Το ζήτημα δεν είναι μόνο η οπλοκατοχή αλλά και η οπλοχρησία. 
Μέχρι στιγμής το Τέξας της Ελλάδας (η Κρήτη) δεν έχει δείξει δειγματα παράνοιας στην οπλοχρησία παρόμοια με του Τέξας των ΗΠΑ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2016)

SBE said:


> Μέχρι στιγμής το Τέξας της Ελλάδας (η Κρήτη) δεν έχει δείξει δειγματα παράνοιας στην οπλοχρησία παρόμοια με του Τέξας των ΗΠΑ.


Με την εξαίρεση βέβαια πολλών θανάτων σε γλέντια, όπου γίνονται όλοι τύφλα και βαράνε στο ψαχνό.

Να σημειώσουμε ότι εκτεταμένη -παράνομη- οπλοκατοχή υπάρχει και στη Μάνη. Έχω βρεθεί σε αντίστοιχο πασχαλινό γλέντι και το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι είναι θαύμα που δεν υπήρξε νεκρός εκείνη την ημέρα. Μάλλον επειδή γύρω γύρω από το σπίτι ήταν χέρσα χωράφια. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η οικογένεια είχε πάνω από 4-5 όπλα - και δεν εννοώ κυνηγετικά.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2016)

Όσο σκοτώνονται μεταξύ τους δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος για τον κόσμο που περπατάει στο δρόμο στην Αθήνα ή που κανει τα ψώνια του σε εμπορικό κέντρο στην Πάτρα, π.χ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2016)

Και ας μην ξεχνάμε πόσα παιδιά σκοτώνονται παίζοντας με τα ξεχασμένα γεμάτα δίκαννα και τα υπηρεσιακά (και συμβαίνει και σε εμάς, έχασα έναν πρώτο μου ξάδελφο στα δέκα του χρόνια από παιχνίδι με δίκαννο)...


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2016)

Για να 'ρθουμε και στα δικά μας, π.χ. στο ευρωπαϊκό Firearms United-ιστάν:

*Αυξάνεται η οπλοκατοχή στην Ευρώπη* (warfareport.blogsport.gr)
Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατη μελέτη της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, όλο και περισσότεροι Ευρωπαίοι πολίτες προχωρούν στην απόκτηση πυροβόλων όπλων με στόχο την αυτοάμυνα και την προστασία των ίδιων και των συγγενών τους.

Σύμφωνα με την μελέτη, στην Τσεχία παρατηρήθηκε κατά τους πρώτους πέντε μήνες του 2016 αύξηση απο 6.000 σε 300.000 άδειες οπλοκατοχής. Παρόμοια αυξητική τάση παρατηρήθηκε και στην Ελβετία ενώ στην Αυστρία, το ενδιαφέρον για την οπλοφορία αυξήθηκε κατα την διάρκεια της προσφυγικής κρίσης.

Όπως πολλοί δηλώνουν, ο πραγματικός αριθμός που κατέχουν όπλα στην Ε.Ε. είναι στην πραγματικότητα πολύ μεγαλύτερος απο αυτός που έχει επίσημα ανακοινωθεί. Μετά το περιστατικό της ένοπλης επίθεσης στα γραφεία του σατυρικού εντύπου Charlie Hebdo το 2015, η ΕΕ θα νομοθετούσε για την απαγόρευση στην πρόσβαση πολυβόλων όπλων απο πολίτες.

Αυτή ήταν μια απόφαση που πολλοί Ευρωπαίοι ακτιβιστές [διάβαζε λομπίστες] υπέρ της οπλοκατοχής, όπως η Firearms United πάλεψε σκληρά για να το αποτρέψει. Ένας εκπρόσωπος ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά ότι η τρομοκρατία δεν θα σταματήσει εάν η ΕΕ αποφασίσει να περιορίσει τα όπλα και την οπλοκατοχή. Η ένωση πιστεύει επίσης ότι οι πολίτες είναι εύκολος στόχος των τρομοκρατών και αυτός είναι ένας βασικός λόγος που πρέπει να ξέρουν και να μπορούν να υπερασπιστούν τους εαυτούς τους ενάντια σε τρομοκρατικές επιθέσεις.

Αυτούσια δηλ. τα επιχειρήματα της NRA. Πολύ περισσότερο καταλαβαίνω την ανάγκη για αυτοάμυνα απέναντι στο κοινό έγκλημα, αλλά καθώς η τρομοκρατία είναι της μόδας, μπήκε κι αυτή στο χορό των επιχειρημάτων του λόμπι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2016)

Μα λες να ξεκινούσαν και να τελείωναν οι συνεργασίες μόνο στο χώρο των Ελλήνων και Ισπανών εν ακτιβισμώ αδερφών. Κι οι Ευρωπαίοι οπλολάγνοι συνεργάζονται με τους Αμερικανούς ομοιδεάτες τους.


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2016)

Όχι, καθόλου δεν είχα τέτοια εντύπωση. Αλλά πρώτη φορά έμαθα το όνομα μιας από τις 'ακτιβιστικές' τους παρασυναγωγές.


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Costas (Sep 19, 2016)

'More guns in fewer hands' - US study charts rise of hardcore super owners

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...hare_AndroidApp_Copier_dans_le_presse-papiers


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2017)

Για το αρχείο μας:

*42 όπλα και χιλιάδες σφαίρες — Το τρομακτικό οπλοστάσιο του μακελάρη του Λας Βέγκας*
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1500165315


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 3, 2017)

Πολύ επίκαιρο, κι αυτό:

* Australia Stopped Mass Shootings After 1996 Massacre, So Why Doesn't the U.S. Follow Suit?*
As the United States struggles to make sense of yet another mass shooting, we look at one country that fought to change the culture of gun violence and won.
https://www.democracynow.org/2016/6/13/australia_stopped_mass_shootings_after_1996


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 11, 2017)

*Gun violence in America, explained in 17 maps and charts* (_Vox_)

Αναφέρει κι εδώ την Αυστραλία· εμφανίζεται δε και η Ελλάδα σε ένα διάγραμμα (κάπου στη μέση ως προς την οπλοκατοχή, κάτω από τη μέση ως προς τους θανάτους από όπλα).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 17, 2017)

Κάποιοι βλέπουν και την αστεία πλευρά: σατιρικό βίντεο από την Ολλανδία.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 17, 2017)

Και άλλοι το ρίχνουν στο πικρό χιούμορ:
MAD's Do-It-Yourself Constantly-Reoccuring Mass Shooting News Story


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2018)

Ας μη λείπει αυτή η κραυγή αγωνίας και αγανάκτησης, και μακάρι να πιάσει τόπο.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...n-control-hero-florida-shooting-a8216746.html


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2018)

Γόνος λαθρομεταναστών, υποστηρίκτρια του Δημοκρατικού Κόμματος και ψηφοφόρος του Ομπάμα, θα σου πουν οι οπαδοί του Τραμπ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2018)

Εγώ δεν θέλω να γίνομαι κυνικός και προτιμώ να βλέπω τα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα που υπάρχουν:







https://www.newyorker.com/news/news...pJobID=1341843325&spReportId=MTM0MTg0MzMyNQS2


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2018)

Εγώ που είμαι κυνική δεν τα βλέπω 1000% αισιόδοξα τα μηνύματα των παιδιών. Έτσι, για την απορία: πώς ξύπνησε μια ωραία μέρα ο δράστης κι άρχισε να σκοτώνει; Πόση ευθύνη έχουν οι συμμαθητές, κι οι γονείς που τους διδάσκουν συμπεριφορά, κι οι δάσκαλοι που ανέχονται τη συμπεριφορά, στη δημιουργία του κλίματος που οδηγεί κάποιον με ένα ελεγχόμενο προβλημα συμπεριφοράς να φτάσει σε τέτοια απελπισία; Πόσες φορές κακοποιήθηκε απο τους συμμαθητές του; Πόσες φορές δεν τον κάνανε παρέα γιατί δεν ήταν σαν αυτούς; Γιατί μιλάνε τόσο υποτιμητικά για τον αυτισμό του, ενώ αυτισμός δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα επικίνδυνη συμπεριφορά; 
Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι πολλά λέγονται εν βρασμώ ψυχής, αλλά με αυτό που λεει η μαθήτρια στην αρχή περίμενα να βγουν πεντέξι οργανώσεις ατόμων με αυτισμό και να διαμαρτυρηθούν, αλλά προφανώς δεν το κάνουν γιατί θα φάνε κράξιμο τώρα. 
Κι εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα. Δεν είναι μόνο θέμα απαγόρευσης της οπλοφορίας, δυστυχώς. Ναι, θα σκότωνε λιγότερους με μαχαίρι, αλλά το ερώτημα που θα με απασχολούσε αν ήμουν άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενη θα έπρεπε να είναι γιατί να σκοτώσει, είτε με μαχαίρι, είτε με χειροβομβίδα. Θα πουν κάποιοι ότι αυτό είναι πλέον το λιγότερο, όχι, δεν είναι. Αυτό είναι και παραμένει πάντα το θέμα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 21, 2018)

nickel said:


> Εγώ δεν θέλω να γίνομαι κυνικός και προτιμώ να βλέπω τα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα που υπάρχουν


Θα μπορούσε κανείς να το θεωρήσει δείγμα αλλαγής ότι ο Τραμπ ένιωσε την ανάγκη να τους πετάξει ένα κόκαλο. Από την άλλη, τα μέτρα που προτείνονται θα ευχαριστήσουν μόνο την ίδια την NRA: για τους υπερμάχους τού περιορισμού των όπλων είναι καταφανώς ανεπαρκή, θα έπρεπε να είχαν εφαρμοστεί από καιρό και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν ιδιαίτερα τα πράγματα, ενώ οι υπέρμαχοι της ελεύθερης οπλοκατοχής ακούνε εδώ και χρόνια ότι η οποιαδήποτε μικρή παραχώρηση (ακόμα και εκείνες που δεν τους επηρεάζουν προσωπικά) συνιστά απαράδεκτη υποχώρηση· αν δεχτούν το αυτονόητο, θα το κάνουν διστακτικά, απαιτώντας ανταλλάγματα και αρνούμενοι να κάνουν πίσω σε οτιδήποτε άλλο για την υπόλοιπη τετραετία. Τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα στη Φλόριδα, παρά τον αριθμό των θυμάτων από τέτοια περιστατικά τα τελευταία χρόνια. Το τι προτάσεις ακούγονται για να θωρακιστούν τα σχολεία... Θα φτάσουν να θυμίζουν φυλακές, και οι δάσκαλοι ήδη δέχονται πιέσεις να είναι έτοιμοι ανά πάσα στιγμή να θυσιάσουν τις ζωές τους για τους μαθητές τους, λες και είναι στρατιώτες στον πόλεμο. Μέχρι πού θα φτάσει αυτό;

Σε βάθος χρόνου είμαι αισιόδοξος, αν μη τι άλλο διότι το φαινόμενο επηρεάζει άμεσα όλο και περισσότερο κόσμο και το κλίμα αρχίζει να αλλάζει. Η κατάσταση όμως μάλλον θα χειροτερέψει αρκετά πριν αρχίσει να βελτιώνεται. Ελπίζω να έχω άδικο.



SBE said:


> Κι εκέι είναι το πρόβλημα. Δεν είναι μόνο θέμα απαγόρευσης της οπλοφορίας, δυστυχώς. Ναι, θα σκότωνε λιγότερους με μαχαίρι, αλλά το ερώτημα που θα με απασχολούσε αν ήμουν άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενη θα έπρεπε να είναι γιατί να σκοτώσει, είτε με μαχαίρι, είτε με χειροβομβίδα. Θα πουν κάποιοι ότι αυτό είναι πλέον το λιγότερο, όχι, δεν είναι. Αυτό είναι και παραμένει πάντα το θέμα.



Είναι ξεχωριστά και εξίσου σημαντικά θέματα, θα έλεγα, ο περιορισμός των όπλων και η ψυχική υγεία (αν και συμβάλλουν από κοινού στην τρέχουσα κατάσταση, και δεν εννοώ μόνο τις επιθέσεις αλλά και τον μεγάλο αριθμό αυτοκτονιών). Διαβάζω ότι έχει υπάρξει σημαντική τάση αποϊδρυματοποίησης (όπως και σε άλλες ανεπτυγμένες χώρες), αλλά ότι έχει φτάσει στο σημείο όπου δεν δέχονται συστηματική βοήθεια άτομα που τη χρειάζονται, και καταλήγουν σε φυλακές και καταφύγια αστέγων. Προφανώς δεν πρόκειται να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση η επίθεση των Ρεπουμπλικανών στο κράτος πρόνοιας, όπως δεν πρόκειται να βοηθήσει ο νέος «πόλεμος κατά των ναρκωτικών» (παρότι ο προηγούμενος έχει αποδειχθεί μάταιος). Πρόκειται για το γνωστό σλόγκαν «νόμος και τάξη», που είναι τόσο δημοφιλές στη δεξιά βάση και έχει συμβάλλει σε έναν ασύλληπτα μεγάλο πληθυσμό φυλακισμένων.

Το ευρύτερο πρόβλημα που βλέπω είναι πολιτιστικό, ίσως και με θρησκευτικές προεκτάσεις: «μόνος του πήγε και το 'φαγε το κεφάλι του, ας υποστεί τις συνέπειες». Το θύμα σεξουαλικής παρενόχλησης που «τα ζητούσε», ο χρήστης ναρκωτικών που «δεν τον ανάγκασε κανείς να τα ξεκινήσει», ο φτωχός που στη «χώρα της ευκαιρίας» προφανώς δεν δούλεψε αρκετά, ο κλεφτράκος που «καλά να πάθει» και βρέθηκε στη φυλακή για χρόνια λόγω των υπερμετρων ελάχιστων ποινών (και αντί να συμμορφωθεί έγινε εγκληματίας καριέρας), ο ποδηλάτης που σκοτώθηκε επειδή «ποιος του είπε ότι έχει δουλειά να βρίσκεται στον δρόμο χωρίς αυτοκίνητο», και τα σχολεία που «δεν ήταν αρκετά ασφαλή επειδή οι δάσκαλοι δεν είχαν όπλα». Πολύ απλά, σε πολύ κόσμο αρέσει να σκέφτεται ότι φταίει το θύμα, ή (ανάλογα με την περίπτωση) ότι το τελικό κόστος για τον ίδιο και την κοινωνία δεν είναι δυσανάλογο με το αρχικό παράπτωμα. Ίσως έτσι μπορεί κανείς να ζήσει με την αισιοδοξία ότι αν τα κάνει όλα σωστά δεν θα πάθει κάτι άσχημο. Αλλά μπορεί να είναι υγιής μια κοινωνία που δεν πιστεύει στις δεύτερες ευκαιρίες;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 22, 2018)

Κοιτούσα μια λίστα των επιθέσεων σε σχολεία ανά τον κόσμο (που φυσικά δείχνει πόσο «προηγμένες» είναι οι ΗΠΑ σ' αυτόν τον τομέα) και πρόσεξα και ένα «Greece: 1». Φαίνεται πως ζούσα κάτω από πέτρα το 2009, διότι πρώτη φορά μαθαίνω για τον Δημήτρη Πατμανίδη.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2018)

Ίσως επομένως δεν ξέρεις ούτε την περίπτωση στο πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης. Το πάμε όμως αλλού. Δεν είναι όλοι οι μαζικοί δολοφόνοι ψυχικά ασθενείς ή μάλλον δεν είναι όλοι άτομα που έχουν εκδηλώσει κάποιο ψυχικό νόσημα ή ανησυχητική συμπεριφορά.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 25, 2018)

*Why the NRA always wins* (_Politico Magazine_)
"It’s not the money. It’s the culture."


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 26, 2018)

Πάρα πολύ καλό άρθρο - και η δράση που προτείνει θα μπορούσε πραγματικά να φέρει αποτελέσματα.


----------



## Zann (Feb 28, 2018)

Σατιρικό βίντεο από την ολλανδική τηλεοπτική εκπομπή του κωμικού Arjen Lubach.

https://youtu.be/a-o9pwWUzz0


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2018)

Αν και δεν αναφέρεται αποκλειστικά στην οπλοβία:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2019)

*Barack Obama*

https://www.facebook.com/barackobama/posts/10156899591071749?__tn__=H-R

Michelle and I grieve with all the families in El Paso and Dayton who endured these latest mass shootings. Even if details are still emerging, there are a few things we already know to be true.

First, no other nation on Earth comes close to experiencing the frequency of mass shootings that we see in the United States. No other developed nation tolerates the levels of gun violence that we do. Every time this happens, we’re told that tougher gun laws won’t stop all murders; that they won’t stop every deranged individual from getting a weapon and shooting innocent people in public places. But the evidence shows that they can stop some killings. They can save some families from heartbreak. We are not helpless here. And until all of us stand up and insist on holding public officials accountable for changing our gun laws, these tragedies will keep happening.

Second, while the motivations behind these shootings may not yet be fully known, there are indications that the El Paso shooting follows a dangerous trend: troubled individuals who embrace racist ideologies and see themselves obligated to act violently to preserve white supremacy. Like the followers of ISIS and other foreign terrorist organizations, these individuals may act alone, but they’ve been radicalized by white nationalist websites that proliferate on the internet. That means that both law enforcement agencies and internet platforms need to come up with better strategies to reduce the influence of these hate groups.

But just as important, all of us have to send a clarion call and behave with the values of tolerance and diversity that should be the hallmark of our democracy. We should soundly reject language coming out of the mouths of any of our leaders that feeds a climate of fear and hatred or normalizes racist sentiments; leaders who demonize those who don’t look like us, or suggest that other people, including immigrants, threaten our way of life, or refer to other people as sub-human, or imply that America belongs to just one certain type of people. Such language isn’t new – it’s been at the root of most human tragedy throughout history, here in America and around the world. It is at the root of slavery and Jim Crow, the Holocaust, the genocide in Rwanda and ethnic cleansing in the Balkans. It has no place in our politics and our public life. And it’s time for the overwhelming majority of Americans of goodwill, of every race and faith and political party, to say as much – clearly and unequivocally.​


----------



## pontios (Aug 7, 2019)

Jim Jefferies on gun control ... part 1

Jim Jefferies on gun control ... part 2


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2020)

*Witnesses describe the night Kyle Rittenhouse opened fire during protests after the shooting of Jacob Blake in Kenosha*


----------



## cougr (Dec 6, 2021)

Days after school shooting, Rep. Thomas Massie posts family photo with guns, asks Santa for ammo for Christmas | CNN


US Rep. Thomas Massie is drawing criticism after tweeting a photo of him and his family holding guns in front of a Christmas tree, just days after four teenagers were killed in a school shooting in Michigan.




www.cnn.com


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2021)

Αυτό το καμάρι των αρματωμένων που πλαισιώνουν το χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο είναι μια χαρακτηριστική σχιζοφρένεια των Αμερικανών.


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 6, 2021)

nickel said:


> Αυτό το καμάρι των αρματωμένων που πλαισιώνουν το χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο είναι μια χαρακτηριστική σχιζοφρένεια των Αμερικανών.


Με το IQ ραδικιού πανομοιότυπα αποτυπωμένο σε καθενός το πρόσωπο_..._
Ή άραγε τόσο πολύ έχουν πάψει να ντρέπονται_;_


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2021)

Η μόνη λογική ερμηνεία είναι ότι η οικογενειακή εορταστική φωτογραφία, που μάλλον θα την στείλουν και σε κάρτα στους ψηφοφόρους τους, είναι απλώς πολιτική δήλωση. 
Η σύζυγος δεξιά στον καναπέ αντιλαμβάνεται ότι ξυστά θα περάσει η σφαίρα από τον γαμπρό της, αν γίνει κανένα ατύχημα; Κι ότι δύσκολα τη γλύτώνει με τη μικρή στη μέση; Ενώ ο πάτερ φαμίλιας σημαδεύει το κατοικίδιο εκτός φωτογραφίας.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2021)

SBE said:


> Η μόνη λογική ερμηνεία είναι ότι η οικογενειακή εορταστική φωτογραφία, που μάλλον θα την στείλουν και σε κάρτα στους ψηφοφόρους τους, είναι απλώς πολιτική δήλωση.
> Η σύζυγος δεξιά στον καναπέ αντιλαμβάνεται ότι ξυστά θα περάσει η σφαίρα από τον γαμπρό της, αν γίνει κανένα ατύχημα; Κι ότι δύσκολα τη γλύτώνει με τη μικρή στη μέση; Ενώ ο πάτερ φαμίλιας σημαδεύει το κατοικίδιο εκτός φωτογραφίας.


Άσε που ο πάτερ φαμίλιας δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει το όπλο, γι' αυτό το κρατάει έτσι, δήθεν στοχεύει κάποιον φοβερό και άγριο ληστή που μάλλον είναι χόμπιτ.


----------



## cougr (Dec 7, 2021)

Το όπλο το κρατάει έτσι ύστερα από παράκληση του τρομαγμένου φωτογράφου «μη το στρέφεις κατά πάνω μου, κατέβασε το λιγάκι».

Επίσης, για την ιστορία, ο βουλευτής δηλώνει και καλός χριστιανός.

PS: It never fails to amaze me how people espousing to be "Christian" can conflate the owning and brandishing of machine-guns and military style rifles as being compatible to the Christian ethos.


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2021)

Η συνέχεια (νομίζατε ότι δεν παει πιο κάτω, ε; )


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2021)

Ghost guns:









Βιντεάκια για γέλια και για κλάματα


Το λέει ακόμη η καρδιά του.




www.lexilogia.gr


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2022)

Οι πομπές των ΗΠΑ!


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2022)

Άντε κι άλλο ένα σ' αυτό το μοτίβο.


----------

